# Hammersmith Hospital : Part 39



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

New home ladies 

  ​


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

ha ha first for the first time!
x


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Second on board!!!Hi lovelies!!!

Whoohoo...am rooting for Storm..and everyone else abt to enter the next stage..

BTW..I must find a ST Marys Paddington thread...

Night y'all xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

bookmarking


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Morning, a few days behind but wanted to say   to Storm!! Hope you are well BR. 

Hi to everyone else. I have been a bit ill with the Gonal-F, lots of being sick and being spaced out. I had acupuncture yesterday though and much better today, think I needed a few days to get used to it. Finding sleep the only cure which is tricky at work so wokring at home for a bit thank goodness. Going for day 5 blood test tomorrow to see if I am on the right dose. 

Kate xx


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Good luck with blood test tomorrow Kate - glad to hear that your body is starting to get to grips with the Gonal-F.

Storm and I are already bored with the 2ww - and my womb is very achey since ET - is this normal?

Must find new things for us to do while lying down...

Thanks for the new thread Ceri - and for being generally fab.

Lots of love

BlancheRabbit


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

bookmarking.


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi everyone. Getting impatient for the next few weeks to go by now so we can make our decision re ivf or adoption


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Afternoon! Thanks BlancheRabbit. Are you home alone or is your DH taking sometime off with you at all? We are planning to take a week off to go to Devon to relax. I have it in my head that I will do the strict bed rest thing for a few days after ET but I am rubbish at keeping still. I am planning to get lots of DVDs to force me into resting! 

Vicky, what a big decision to make. I am not religious at all, but I do follow my instinct - if both of you feel adoption is probably best for you that sounds fantastic. Have you started looking into the process in great detail yet? Maybe that could keep you busy till your appointments (I think you have the IVF one then an adoption one close after?). When I had a brief look into it all I was suprised how much info there was out there. Maybe you should start pampering yourself now either way, I love acupuncture but maybe you could have a weekly massage or something to keep you feeling positive? I know you have not been well so look after yourself.

x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Kate. I am defintely set on adoption, but Hubby won't be sure until after the appointments, and he is a typical man and doesn't like talking about things much whilst there isn't anything he can do. Am looking at a lot of info myself and will answer any questions as he has them.


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

BlancheRabbit.. It is normal for you to feel pain after EC and ET. give yourself more time to heal. sending you and storm     
Kate -Good luck with blood test tomorrow.

Hazel-  

Hi  vicky- I know exactly where you are coming from, I have seriously considered adoption but my DH will not hear of it for now. He said we should try every other options leaving adoption as the last resort. I  am praying this cycle is successful cos I don't know how much DR, Stim, EC and ET my body and mind can take. good luck with your decision.

Ceri- Thanks for the new home

Kdb- How are babes?

Mighty Min- 20 weeks scan already booked?  

Mackster_ thanks babes, sent you a Pm. i don't thing there is a St Mary's thread but u never know

Mrs Sunshine I have just copied and pasted stuff in you in box, hope it will be helpful

AFM, first Jab on Saturday. i cant wait 

Big hug to everyone else

may xx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks May. Hope your first jab goes well this Sat  

x


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Well no call back from HH after my day 5 blood test this morning, so I guess I stay on 300 Gonal F. I know I should relax as no news is good news but I wish I had some feedback from them - but of course they would have called if my levels were too high/too low. Hmm. Can't wait for Tuesday scan to see if anything is happening. How soon after injecting did you start to feel something? 

Hope you are all well and have a great weekend x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Kate, GL for the scan


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Kate hun,
No, news is definitely good news.    Bring on the day 9 scan
May


----------



## charlie and lola (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Hope you are all well.

I am ready for EC on Monday - Coasting til then, I have some good sized follies, just hope there are some nice juicy well formed eggs inside.

Kate - Good luck with scan

Blanchrabbit - good luck with 2ww

To everyone else best wishes too 

Charlie xx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks May x

Good luck for EC Monday Charlie! I hope it all goes smoothly. Let us know how you get on x


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey all,
charlie- Good luck for EC Monday 

had first DR jab this morning,felt ok for 30 minutes then the head ache started. I am at work now pretending that all is work


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello everyone!!

Bit of a hectic week at work and busy evenings so sorry for the lack of posts - have been trying to keep up with everyone reading posts from my phone though   

BR - PUPO!!!!! Fabulous news but I know it has been a rocky road to get this far, have been thinking of you and sending lots of positive vibes to you and storm. I too struggle doing nothing so can totally sympathise. Have been trying to be good today and relax - feel like I am getting horrid cold - but cant stay on the sofa for more than an hour before being distracted!! Kate I am liking your idea of a trip somewhere! Good luck for your day 9 scan  

Charlie - good luck for EC on monday and hope too you get lots of lovely follies  

May - well done on your first injection, hope it went ok and you felt better later. I have my first injection on friday and just trying to keep calm about it at the mo. In that excited, nervous stage and counting the days. Won't be too far behind you!

Hi Vicky hope you are managing to have a relaxing weekend , sounds like you are going through some tough times. Making such big decisions is always so difficult. Hope that the appointments help give you some more info

Somany other people to say hi too so a big   to you all

Pepperoni xxx


----------



## Gldon (May 8, 2009)

I have been popping into this thread as I'm having a cycle at HH. I've had a rollercoaster ride but am off for transfer on monday.  
Wish everyone over here well and good luck


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi Gldon,

Sounds like you have had a hard time with past treatments, hoping this will be 3rd time lucky for you  
Good luck with ET on monday

Pepperoni xxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Chaerlie-GL for tomorrow

Gldon-Hello  

Pepperoni-thanks for your wishes. Hope all goes well with your first d/r jab friday


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Gldon and good luck for Monday!

I have been feeling much better, nausea and headaches gone since Friday night. This weekend tho, my tummy was so bloated I could hardly do my jeans up though, it's better today but wondered if this was normal. Also been having mild AF type cramps in lower abdomen and little twinges in ovaries. I imagine it's just growing pains (!) but did anyone else get this? I am alway worried about OHSS but am I right in thinking you can't get this till after the trigger shot? If anyone can offer any advice that would be great. I am currently on day 7 of  stimming. 

Hope everyone else is ok.

Kate xx


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello gang

Sorry for not posting for a while.  Have been feeling rather gloomy about the Storm-child's chances of survival.  But it's not over until it's over!

Kate - bloating and AF pains are normal - I didn't bloat until about day 12 of stimming but that was really unusual - most people do throughout.  And yes it is true that you can't get full OHSS until after your trigger shot/EC - but they can see whether you have a tendency in that direction when they do your day 9 scan, so I'm sure they'll be able to reassure you on Tuesday - good luck!  

Gidon - welcome and good luck for Monday - how many embies are you having put back?  Do let us know how you get on!  Glad I'll have someone else 2ww-ing with me   

Charlie - hope EC goes brilliantly for you - sounds like everything is going really well so far.  

Pepperoni and May - so glad that things are starting for you - the injecting bit is the most fun I think - things don't get anxious until EC/ET/2ww...  I hope your side effects are not too bad - mine died down after a while.  I had milk thistle twice a day - and loads of water - all the way up until EC (as Zita West recommends).  My side effects were pretty mild throughout, and I'm sure this helped (milk thistle helps your liver process the drugs more efficiently).

And Kate - hope you and DH are moving slowly and steadily towards making your decision.

I'm still feeling very achey in both my womb and ovaries, and have very sore boobs now.  I know that none of these are pregnancy symptoms - just after effects of the EC/ET and the progesterone.  And I'm completely exhausted - am snoozing all the time and doing anything leaves me feeling drained.  I felt fine throughout the tx - up until right at the end of stimming - not sure if htis is physical or emotional exhaustion - but either way I strongly recommend taking time to lie around and recover during 2ww, even though the research says it doesn't make any difference whether you do or not.  

If Storm is still with us he'll be implanting sometime in the next few days.  It's very hard doing the 2ww when you have almost no chance of the embie surviving - I've had a few melt-downs, but I'm coping by thinking about what I'm going to do next (with my life, not just tx).  And I havn't given up on him - spend a lot of time sending him encouraging thoughts about nestling in every day.  I do so hope that we have an against-the-odds miracle.

Lots of love to you all - and lots of  !

BlancheRabbit XXX


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Blanche hunny, keep your chin up, it's certainly not over yet hun  I totally relate to how you are feeling, and also that pg symptoms are similar to side effects, but i had every symptom you are experiencing  Dont you dare give up on Storm yet!  I know its the toughest time of your life, it's really really hard, and time seems to drag  What have you got planned to keep your brain busy? You need to do something suduku, crossword, knitting, cross stitch, a good book. Anything which will keep you engrossed. Go see a show, go to pics. _Try _ to distract your mind hun. I too thought that with 2 x 2 cells i didnt stand much of a chance, but like i said the other day there are quite a few ladies who have a achieved a pg with 2 little cells. Storm is back where he belongs, its his natural environment, so lets hope that he will be snuggling in for the long term. There is no reason why it shouldn't work. They wouldn't have put Storm back if they thpught it was going to be a no-goer. Sending you lots of       and   too

xx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

BR xoxox

Sending you and Storm a tonne of


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Blanche some snippets of    for you hun ...



summer99 said:


> My friend has a 2 day, 2 cell embryo put back earlier this year and her gorgeous baby girl arrived 2 weeks ago! xx





Snorkmaiden said:


> I had my first ICSI in 2005 and had two 2-cell embryos transferred on day two. It resulted in twins for me.





Lilly123 said:


> thanks ladies.. btw I got my BFP with my 2 cell embies.. singleton for me  so it does work! dont give up!





summer99 said:


> My friend has a 2 day, 2 cell embryo put back earlier this year and her gorgeous baby girl arrived 2 weeks ago! xx





katedoll said:


> I'm now 10 weeks pregnant after having a 2 cell and a 2 cell put back after 2 days.
> 
> Good luck


These are just a few i found quickly, but i'll post more if you like!!  Print them out, stick them on your fridge!


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Yay Ceri


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Ceri - you are an angel - thank you so much for these fine stories - and thank you KD for the hugs.  

It is fantastic to know that it is still possible - will help me get through...

I am trying to keep myself busy - I'm writing a book and am going to get back to it properly tomorrow, and take myself out to tea and shopping with my mother on Tuesday - lots to see and do in the world to keep a worried PUPO-er busy!

Lots of love and  

BlancheRabbit XXX


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Wow! You're writing a book? Can I ask what about?   That should keep you busy x


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Charlie and Gldon - goodluck for tomorrow

Blancherabbit - sounds like you've got a lovely week planned

Ceri - you're a star!

Lisa - how's the 2ww going? thinking of you 

Scooter


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

It's a novel based on my complicated early life...  Going quite well, though rather gloomy stuff!  I'm obsessed by Vampire/fantasty novels at the moment so considering starting a much more jolly fantasy romp - more likely to make me my millions!

Scooter - thanks for reminding me - brain a bit rubbish and exhausted at the moment - Lisa how are you

XXX


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Blanche..that sounds like a fab thing to take the time up during the 2ww!!!

May and Pepper good luck for this week...how you both doin with the needle of joy?

charlie..    sending you loads of  

Kate..I looked about 9 months preggers..yup the bloat exists!!

Hi to the rest of the team!

AFM I went out shopping with Roo last Fri..we had such a lovely time together...
I have also been trying to book flights home for next Chrissy..wowsers-travelling with twins is a logistical minefield!!

Anyhoo..hi to Ceri...

Night y'all..have a good week..can't wait to see some BFP's up here v sooooon x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Sneaked in quietly there Mackster! Was wondering where you'd got to!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi all,
a quick post from work   , wanted to wish everyone a good week.


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Morning all and Happy Mondays!!  

BlancheRabbit - sending you a huge   and lots of   to storm. Sounds like you have lots planned to try and keep yourself busy this week, great to hear such positive stories from Ceri and   that Storm is loving his new home and sticks around. Good luck with the writing! That will definately keep you busy!

Charlie and Gldon - thinking of you both today and hoping all goes well  

Kate - hope the headaches and nausea are still behaving today and you can relax a bit until your day 9 scan 

May - how have your injections been going? Hope not too many other side effects. Thanks for the advice about milk thistle BR, I have been drinking a morning detox everyday since I stopped coffee and that has milk thistle in it so I will def make sure I keep that up! 

Mackster - how exciting to be booking flights home for next christmas! I can imagine twins will be just hectic on a plane!!

Heres to good things this coming week  
Pepper xxx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks Mackster for reassurance - I am wearing leggings and a very baggy top to work to hide the bloat, not the most professional I have ever looked in the office!!

xx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

LOL re; the bloat... I had a couple of work colleagues looking surreptitiously at my rounded belly when I was stimming. V cruel to make us look pg when we're so not!

Ahhhhhhhhh spent 30 mins on hold this morning trying to book a scan - started out as second in the queue then finally got through and they hung up on me! Called straight back, started again as second in the queue - finally got answered after ONE HOUR AND FIFTEEN MINUTES on hold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How can it take them that long to handle TWO callers?

I really like the young guy who seems to be on early mornings at reception - he's very efficient and friendly - but unfort I ended up with someone else today.

Mackster - the PH interactive GL food tool is amazing! I love it!! Thank you so much 

http://www.gl.patrickholford.interactiveprofiling.com/

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi all,
Kdb- hope you managed to sort what ever it was with  HH. calling can be a bit frustrating sometimes.
kate- hope you are feeling better
Mackster- take me with you as part of you extra luggage 
pepperoni thanks Babes. will try out the milk thistle
BR- sending you sticky vibes   
Future Mummy- How are you? have a lovely week too
Ceri- thanks for all the reassurance and wonderful post you have been sending BR.
Charlie and Gldon - thinking of you both.   

AFM, after the headache of the first Jab i decided to indulge in plenty of milk drink and water. so far no other symptom worth mentioning in public ha ha. baseline scan booked for the 9/2/10.

Wishing everyone a good week
may


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Just at work so I'll be super speedy(before I get BUSTED)

I was so bloated that people actually got up and offered me their seat on tube!!I was FUMING!!  

Now..I am preggers and NO ONE gets up..hmmmmm

Yah KD..the planner is awesome eh?

Write back to ye all when safely at home xxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi everyone

Well after a long and tearful heart to heart last night we have decided to defintely go back to plan A and will be doing IVF/ICSI rather than moving straight to adoption

So, got scan/SA this Friday and then consulation next wednesday, so onyl 9 days, its gone so quick!!


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

hi vicky hope you feel better for having reached a decision and hope all goes Friday and next wednesday. Time definately goes quickly!

Kdb - the telephone queue is SO frustrating   always think I am going to go insane when waiting!!

Kate bet you still look fab, recently bought more leggings after hearing on here how many people got bloated, think I will be living in them! Get sticking that pregnant belly out mackster - I often have to look very closely before offering my seat - don't want to offend!!  

Pepper xxx


----------



## Gldon (May 8, 2009)

Hello Ladies  

Thank you soooooooooooo much for the welcome and good luck messages  
Everything went well today and had 2 embies put back today. 1 was a very good 6 cell and the other a good 7 cell. Went for acupuncture either side of transfer and now just resting   

Blancherabbit, I'm happy to be on 2ww with you and sending   .

Vicky, we were also thinking the same as you but also decided to have one last try. Good luck for friday and wednesday 

Kate, I had the same problem with bloating quite early on during stimming but it started to go down before e/c.  

May, I suffered headaches too and did exactly what you're doing  

Pepper, Thanks for the speedy response to my first post  

I will brush up on all your info so I know what stage everyone is at and look forward to getting to know you all


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pepperoni-How you feeling about d/r friday?

Gldon-thanks, hope this attempt is sucessful for you


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Feel like a kid waiting for christmas    only 4 more sleeps to go!! Just excited about finally starting but then also bit nervous as can't quite believe that we are this close to starting! Usual mix of emotions I guess! Trying deperately to keep calm, last night had the most bizzare dreams about it all!

Fab news on the transfer Gldon - another PUPO   

  

Keep up the resting and taking care of yourself. 

Pepper xxx


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Hello, just popping in for a quick one!

BR - good luck with Storm and the writing. I like a bit of creative writing myself and am very much of the fantasy/urban fantasy sort, in fact I have an urban fantasy I am meant to be writing right now, but I'm feeling way too lazy. Are you on any writing forums/livejournal groups?

Vicky - those decisions are so very hard. Best of wishes for your try.

Pepperoni - good luck with the downregging 

Gldon - congrats on being PUPO!

Good luck to everyone else too - I am behind so useless on personals. Have my 20 week scan on Friday. Am starting to really believe it now but need scan to go well to start buying things and properly accepting my good fortune.


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Gldon, congrats!

Helen!  Hello!!  You are a real success story, can't believe you're almost at 20wks    Let us know how it goes xoxox


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Morning, not great news from me although I am feeling calm and ok. 

Day 9 scan showed just two follies (one in right I think about 22mm, one in left I think about 19mm). They are going to have a meeting today can call me back to say what to do next. Options for IVF pretty slim as they need 3 or more follies. Possible tiny option of converting to IUI but only 5% chance of success (would take trigger shot tonight with procedure on Thurs). Most likely option is cycle cancelled. I asked if my PCT allowed a 2nd NHS cycle in these circumstances as I know we can have two cycles but only if I have a reasonable response to drugs, and two follies not a good response! We cannot afford to go private. They are not sure so I will try to ask them again later. 

They are calling back this afternoon. DH staying home with me and making me lots of tea. Anyone had anything like this? 

Hope you are all ok.

Kate xx


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi everyone

Kate, that really sucks.

BR and Gldon, hope you're staying calm and relaxed      

Pepperoni - 3 more sleeps now!!

AFM, had my ?suppressed scan this morning and came home happy with my Gonal-F pens.  However, the ultrasound guy said I had polycystic ovaries so they need to be careful I don't overstimulate.  Bit puzzled by this because nobody has ever mentioned it to me before and he was really vague about the whole thing, apart from saying it affects 1 in 3 women.  Wondering if it could be the Buserelin causing it somehow - they certainly didn't mention it last time I went for a scan.  They also said that I have to have SET the first time round, or no more funding will be given for any more cycles, but next time I'll be able to have 2 if this go doesn't work.  So not all bad news, I suppose.  1 is all it takes!!!

Good thoughts to everyone!!

xxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kate-Hope you get some good news re converting it to IUI or being able to get more funded  

Hazel-Glad the scan went well, do you start stimming today?  

3 days to scan and 8 days till consultation now. 

Unless their times have changed, I think I will be looking at 3rd/4th week of march for co ordination appt, hopefully, from looking at Hazels dates. Don't know yet how the liklihood of having to do provera to bring on a/f will delay getting started, but hopefully start d/r end of april  with EC/ET end of may/begining of June


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Kate

Sorry to hear your news after your scan but glad to hear you are doing ok and DH is being wonderful, hope that you get some good news from the team this afternoon  

Great news about your scan though Hazel    and good luck with the gonal-F - have sent you a PM  

Hi Helen - WOW 20 week scan   hope that all goes well. It is so great to hear positive stories to keep you focused.

Hello Vicky - hope you are doing ok today? I have read a great book that you may find helpful. I found it on a link from here and you can buy it from Amazon. It is written by a lady called Jennifer Saake and it about her journey and others. It is called "Hannahs Hope: Seeking Gods heart in the midst of infertility, Miscarriage and Adoption Loss" it helped me deal with lots of conflicting emotions.

Pepper xxx


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

No, not starting stimming today.  Apparantly Hammersmith start on Mondays or Thursdays, so maybe Thursday.  They're ringing me later to let me know.  Have googled burserelin and it looks like developing cysts on your ovaries is sometimes seen with the initial injections.  So that's OK!  I wish they'd have told me that this morning.  I might give them a call and ask, just to make sure.


----------



## charlie and lola (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello everyone,


Kate77 - Sorry to hear your news about the dominant follicles, I know how upsetting this can be, it happened to me with my last cycle. Day 9 stim showed I had one follicle at 18mm the rest were under 10mm. My consultant said it was likely that the cycle would be cancelled if other follies didn't start to grow. 
I injected at the same dose for another day and went in for scan on Day 11 and my follicles had caught up.  I had 4 over 15mm and my consultant said "we are back on"
Day 12 - I had trigger shot and Day 13 they collected 11 eggs. Don't loose hope, those pesky follicles can play tricks on you - Hopefully HH will let you inject your Gonal F for another day or two (just to see if the other follies catch up)

If not, I really hope that you get funding for another cycle.

Blanch Rabbit - I hope you are feeling ok and that storm is finding an nice comfortable place to hang out for 9 months -  

Vicki 84 - Good luck on Friday for your scan.

May2 - Good luck for your baseline scan on 9/2/10  

Gldon - Glad all went well yesterday for ET - congratulations on PUPO and best wishes for your 2ww.

Pepper - Good luck with D/R jab on Friday - You are finally moving forward -Exciting stuff!

AFM - Egg collection went well yesterday morning! 11 eggs collected.
I found out this morning that 9 have fertilized - which is great. Back in to HH tomorrow for ET. 
I'm happy and excited that I have got to this point - exactly where I got to last cycle - only this time I hope they are sticky...

I was wandering if I should go to Blastocyst, but I'm worried I'll loose the embies. I think I will have two put back in (if they make it til tomorrow) and freeze the rest.

Any advice? 

Lots of love to everyone else x

Charlie xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

[fly]      [/fly]
[fly]Hammersmith Hall of Fame! From 26 January 2010[/fly]​[fly]       [/fly]

Special Thoughts This Week Go To  
  

Kirst73 BFN Dec 09 
Kdb BFN Dec 09 
Loubes and DH on the premature birth and loss of your precious girls   

Welcome to our Newest Posters 

Gldon
Vickym1974
Kathleenc
HazelW
Kate77
Pepperoni
Charlie and Lola
Adelaide roo
BlancheRabbit

Those DR/Stimming/on 2ww 

Laura2 PUPO 
BlancheRabbit Stimming PUPO
Gldon PUPO
HazelW Currently D/r
Kate77 conversion to IUI to be carried out 28 Jan
Kathleenc Stimming
Charlie and Lola ET for 27 Jan
May2 2nd started d/r 23 Jan 2010

Next up for Treatment 
Pepperoni consultation appt w/beg 14 Dec 09
Vickym1984 investigation scan 29 Jan 10 
Kate77 DR from 31 Dec 09
Scooter likely next tx spring 2010
Gillydaffodil FET 2010 
Sunflowerem next appointment 27 Jan

Recovering from a negative cycle  
Kirst73 BFN Dec 09
Kdb BFN Dec 09
mich08 BFN 18 May 09 
Cawallinger BFN 9 Apr 09 
Natalie.e BFN 
Gillydaffodil BFN 17 Apr 09 /Oct 09 
Roxy x BFN March 09 
SarahTM BFN Feb 09 review 11 Feb 
Donkey BFN 
Gaye BFN Mar 09 
Julie-Anne BFN March 09 
christinen BFN 10 Nov 08 
Wannabemum08 ectopic Sept 08 
Koko78 Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08 
nichola1975 (Nicky) Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar 
Chris x having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb 
candistar1 Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance - update? 
Emlapem BFN 25 Nov 08 
Devilinya followup 19 Feb after chem pgy Dec 08 
ELondon BFN 1 Dec 08

 HH ANGELS  (please let me know if you wish your angel to be remembered here) 

(Loubes) 3 Angel girls Holly Olivia and Daisy born too soon at 22+5
(Lisax) 2 Angel boys born too soon at 24 Weeks 
(Woo and DH) lost twin
(Nikki200 and DH and Angel Adam 
(Scooter) DH and Thomas and Angel Edward 
(TwiceBlessed) MMC 9.5w November 06

Parents to be   

Mackster BFP 22 November 09 TWINNIES EDD 30 July 2010
Adelaide roo BFP 20 November 09
pushoz BFP 17 November 09 TWINNIES!
Mini the Mighty Chav BFP 23 October 09 EDD 27/06/10
Helenff BFP Oct 09 EDD 21/06/10 
Bea-Bea TWINNIES! EDD 24/06/10
JPSCoey EDD 11 June 10
Christinen BFP 23 Sept 09
Cookie66 1 May 09 
Supriya 24 Feb 09

ANY UPDATES PLEASE!!!! 

homegirl natural BFP? news
Sudsy BFP ? news
Jameson777 BFP 22 October ? news
vholloway1978 BFP 23 Sept 08 ? news
Rafs- started 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08 news?
bobbob coord appt End Nov 08 - update?
Mimo starting ICSI ?? - update?
naneal awaiting appt for 3rd ICSI 
Bozzy (Lisa) starting tx in July 09 
beckic1 consultation 6 May 09 
Devilinya due to start 2nd IVF July/Aug 09 
dreamermel second ICSI prob April 09 
Peaches V HSG Jan 09 may need donor backup 
Kirsty (Kan1) 21 May EDD 28 Jan 09 twinnies! 
Shania35 from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008 EDD? 
saffronL from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28 Oct 08
marie#1 from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008 EDD? 
Rafs- started 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08 news?
bobbob coord appt End Nov 08 - update?
Mimo starting ICSI ?? - update?

HH Parents and babies! 

Ellenld - Mummy to Oliver and Freya born 2 October 2009
Baileybird - Mummy to natural miracle Isabella Bean born 25 September 09 8lb6oz
Jameson777 Mummy to little boy Tyler born 12 June 09
Britgrrl Mummy to little boy details?
Englishsetter Mummy to Grace and Joseph born 16 July 2009
Sara13 - Mummy to Leonardo born 10 March 09 
JandJ - Mummy to Charlie born 22 January 09 
NorthernFox - Mummy to George and Isabel 26 Dec 08 
biddy2 - Mummy to Nancy born 8 December 2008 
Ali M 7482 - Mummy to Wilf and Maddie born 16 July 08 
Hush - Mummy to Aadil born at 32w 29 June 2008 
Angie - Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
Pooks - Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
TwiceBlessed - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz and Emily (natural miracle) born 22 June 09 7lb 15oz
Lisax - Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
RR - Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007 
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07 
Smileylogo (Emma) - Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07 
Britgrrl -Mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
Ants2 - Mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG) - Mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz and Ben born 2 December 09 9lb
Macca - Mummy to Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter - Mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz) 
ThackM (Michelle) - Mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - Mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - Mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz) and Amelia born  09
Shamrock - Mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - Mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M - Mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - Mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol - Mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007

HH LADIES WHO HAVE MOVED TO OTHER CLINICS & STILL POST GoodLuck 

(Mrs)bigfish123 moved to UCH parents of 2 daughters Eva and Darcy born 11 December 09 
Secret Broody moved to UCH but had natural miracle baby boy Max Gabriel on 10th September weighing 6lb 7oz
Pumpkin1 1st appt early Nov 08 now at CRM 
Future Mummy moved to UCH IUI Aug 09 BFN deciding where to go from here...
loubeedood Having tests then doing tx at ARGC- 
Odette Mummy to Jack born 25 April 2009 
Totyu Moved to ARGC May 09 BFN 15 May 09 
yellowrose (Nicky) awaiting appt at Lister 
Natalie.e moving to Lister coord 23 March 
Roxy x moved to lister now expecting 
siheilwli

Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 020 8383 8167

I have trimmed down the list but may have taken off someone who needs to be here! Also please let me know if I have got anything wrong. Thanks!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

whizzing by sorry.

Kate...probably too late to discuss with you but dont forget I only had 2 decent follies and convinced HH to keep me in for EC and K arrived as a result...Hope you are ok and whatever happens will be right for you xx

Welcome Gldon

Congrats pupo ladies.

Ceri are you an (ex) HHer or just a mod who posts on here...

Mrs Sunshine...are you new or have you undergone a name change.. dont think you are on the HoF

Sorry bad at posting atm no time!


----------



## Gldon (May 8, 2009)

Hello all,

I'm just popping in to send some   

Kate, I have been looking up on various threads and found stories of people in the same situation who went on to have babies. 

Hazel, That happened to me on my last cycle and I had just developed a couple of small cysts rather than polycystic ovaries. They just monitored them during stimming and they actually just shrunk. I'm sure its nothing to worry about.

Charlie, Good luck for tomorrow. Hope you have some lovely embies to freeze too.

Blancherabbit, How are you?

TwiceBlessed, Thanks for the welcome and adding me to your thread  

I'm already wondering how to occupy tomorrow! Had a day just resting and popping out for short walks with the dog but not sure how long I can do that for. I'm sure I'll get used to it


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi all, thanks for replies. 

They called to say they had discussed the case and would not continue with IVF. So we are converting to IUI with the procedure happening Thursday. I am to take my trigger shot tonight. They also gave me the Progesterone Supp. but did not tell me when to start those? I am a bit upset that they would not let me continue but have to trust their advice. Finding it hard to feel positive but I know that is just because I am tired and had an emotional day. 

Kate xx


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Kate,
so sorry to hear your news, here's hoping you still get the result you want

pepper,
i'm sure you will be fine i couldn't believe how easy it was once i got the first one done! - felt very proud of myself

Vicky
Good luck with your appointment next week - won't be long before you are joining in 

Charlie,
Go girl, thats fantastic fingers crossed and good luck for et tomorrow

Hazel,
I only found out about the set on the day of transfer noone had mentioned anything to us until then in fact nooone really told us anything at all throughout the whole cycle and i felt if i asked i was expected to know

Mackster,
How exciting about booking tickets back home

as for me i  got my appointment through and managed to change it tto the school holidays which is earlier so even better
things on the move again for everyone!!

xx


----------



## charlie and lola (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks TwiceBlessed for doing HH hall of fame. I hope all is well

Kate77 - Don't lose hope, It sounds as though you have had an emotionally exhausting day - I hope you feel better tomorrow and I hope IUI works  

Little Mrs Sunshine - Glad you got your appointment in the school holidays, especially if it's earlier and more convenient.

Hazel - Good luck for when you start stimming

Love to everyone else too x

Charlie x


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Morning all! Just to say thanks for replies yesterday. I did not have any other follies to watch grow, I literally just had the two good sized ones, no little ones at all. So I guess they could not stim me for longer if there was nothing else there? I really would like to speak to HH to ask about possible funding for another cycle. I have the IUI procedure tomorrow so will ask someone then. 

Kate x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Kate, sending you some      and     for tomorrow.  As you say, there comes a point where you have to let go and trust that the clinic is doing what is best for your chances of success.  The good thing is that IUI with two follies is better than IUI with one, so you're already tipping the odds in your favour 

Let us know how you get on tomorrow xox

Charlie - woo hoo!!!  As for going to blastos (I am keen to do this too!), the embryologists will advise you on what to do when they see how the embies are developing.  Good luck lovely xoxo

Hi to everyone else 

Had dinner last night with some girls from another thread - there were seven of us, two were 20wks pg and one almost 12wks, two stimming and two of us on a bit of a break   Talking to them about IVF made me feel much more relaxed about my decision to not bother with any more IUIs, and today for the first time in a couple of weeks I didn't wake up at 4.30am worrying about tx!


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

pepperoni-have heard of that book, will look it up

hazel-hope u get the call soon so u can start stimming tomorrow

Charlie-GL for ET today hun xx

Gldon-Hope you are ok xx

Kate-sorry to hear they wouldn't proceed with IVF but will have everything crossed that the IUI does the trick

LMS-Good luck for your appt

Kdb-Glad to hear you feel a bit better 


AFM, got our appt a week today, so just counting down really. Feeling annoyed at myself at the moment though as although we have very little chance of getting pg naturally I keep getting my hopes up everytime I get on the 2ww . I ovulated yesterday (all these years ttc I can recognise my body very well now) so got that on my mind as well for the next couple of weeks lol

The good thing is that means I should only be another 7 week cycle all together, so at least a bit regular as that was the length of my last cycle. Also means I should be due another a/f (hopefully) aroudn the same time I have co-ordination appt in late march, so really hope that means I can start counting my 20 days to d/r from then


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Nothing wrong with a bit of hope, Vicky!  FF has taught me a lot, but especially that miracles can and do happen


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

I have good news. I went to HH as I felt so confused/upset. I spoke to a lovely nurse and now I understand why IUI is best for us now. And yes, two follies are better than one and I feel very positive now and will give it our best shot. Sorry for being negative and thanks for all your lovely comments. 

Even better news is I am allowed a 2nd IVF cycle on the NHS as I am young, I would probably be on the short protocol but this can be discussed if this IUI cycle fails.

I am feeling much better and hope all my new found PMA helps with the IUI. 

Lots of love Kate xx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Kate, no need to apologise for feeling low!  We have all had days like that 

I'm so glad you're feeling more positive and the good news re; the IVF funding is great.

Good luck for tomorrow!  xoxox


----------



## charlie and lola (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Kate77 - Great news you are feeling better today! Fantastic news that you get another cycle funded too. Best wishes for tomorrow IUI

Vicky - It's good that you are hopeful, you often hear that couples that  are ready to go for treatment, end up with a natural BFP. So you never know.

Kdb - Good news that you feel happy and not stressed about IUI anymore. Wishing you lots of PMA when you decide to start IVF.

Hello to everyone else.

AFM - I had two good 4 cell embies put back in today and we have managed to freeze 4 embies too. It was a tough decision, but we decided to skip blastocyst this time, but do it next time if these little embie don't take.

Feeling sore, but relieved that we have got to this stage - Just hope I have some stickers this time. 

Lots of love, 

Charlie xx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Can't stay because am moonlighting on computer at work again.. 

Kate that is GREAT news..whoohoooo...gotta love the NHS!!

Charlie..oooh you are PUPO now..have everything crossed for you!!   

KD...I have a good feeling about your 1st IVF babes!!    nOT LONG till your hols too!!

Vicks..you never know what God has planned for us..wish away!!

How's it going Gldon??Feeling positive?

Sorry to not be able to read all past posts..Ill hv a good ol catch up when home tonight.Just was whizzing by and saw Charlies news...whoohoooxxx

Hi to TB,FM,May,Blanche xxx and everyone else xx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh and hi to Ceri too   ...


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Great news Kate - so pleased to hear you feel more positive about the IUI and the nurse was able to explain things better. Hoping all goes so well tomorrow but so good to know you have backup of 2nd IVF if it fails

Charlie so great to hear your news too! PUPO!!!!! The 2ww begins!!! Hope you are resting and relaxing, keeping everything crossed for you  

kdb - glad to hear dinner helped and you are feeling positive, hope it lasts too!  

 to everyone else - on the train so but of a quick one!

Pepper xxxx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks ladies. Just popping in to say congrats on being PUPO Charlie!! Lots of luck for your 2ww.    

K x


----------



## kathleenc (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi ladies, 

Kate - so glad to hear you got to talk to a lovely nurse. I was in HH last week and got frustrated because I couldn't get answers to my questions and was told I couldn't call or even email a doctor to ask them. Then, two days later, I had a lovely nurse when I went back and she took a lot of time to listen to me and then later called me after she consulted the doctors to answer the questions! I was really appreciative. It makes such as difference to have someone listen and take the time to explain. Also, great news about your option for a second cycle though fingers crossed the IUI will do the trick!

Blanche Rabbit - Keep the good thoughts going and good luck with the book!

Charlie and Lola - how did you decide between standard ET vs Blastocysts? I had EC and am waiting to hear tomorrow morning if we have enough, strong eggs so Blast is an option. I'm leaning towards it if so, and am curious how you came to your decision. 

Also, I keep reading about how transfer on day 3 is more common these days. HH has told me I'll do the transfer on day 2 if we don't do the Blasts. Does anyone know if HH always does day 2 transfer or if it all depends on the individual circumstances? 

Hi to everyone else!  I had a lovely time reading through the posts from the week I missed (work, work, and more work...)

Stacia (kathleenc)


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello gang

Sorry for radio silence.  Have been completely exhausted!

Kate - so sorry you've had a difficult time.  But I'm sure IUI is a good option this time around - the body is a great place to make babies in...  Glad that you've got a response from HH - it really does seem to be a question of finding the right person to talk to there - the nurses and doctors do have email addresses so if you've found a lovely nurse why don't you try and get hers so that you can contact her directly in future??

Stacia - good luck with your embies - hope that you get the blasto option - I think it seems to be a really excellent way of ensuring that they embies that you have put on board are the strongest and most likely to survive - though you do run the risk of having no-one left to put back on board if they don't make it to the blasto stage (though I think the view is that if they didn't in the petri dish they wouldn't have in the womb either)... Let us know how it goes!  Re Day 2 transfer, the research seems to show that there is no difference in success rates between Day 2 and Day 3, so I'm assuming HH wants to get embies back on board ASAP as the womb is the best place for them.

Charlie - congrats on being PUPO!!!  Hope you recover soon - ET is a very sore-making business.  Welcome to the madness of the 2ww

KDB honey - SO glad that you're feeling more relaxed now you've decided to go for IVF.  Apart from anything else, I've found the whole process quite psychologically relaxing after the stress of ttc naturally - imagine that it might be similar re. IUI.  

Hi Mackster!  Love to the twinnies!!  Have you got any pregnancy work yet?? Can't wait to admire your bump in some lovely advert!

And hi Helen - great to hear that you're writing too - I'm not in any online groups but I really should be - need to look into it - though I do find writing a quite private activity and am not sure about sharing what I write online (though I'm doing a course at Birkbeck so I suppose that's not so different!).  Glad that you are a fantasy lover too - I'm quite excited about my fantasy story.  An escape from reality seems just the thing at the moment and my writing is really helping me feel like there is a life beyond babymaking.

TwiceBlessed - how are things with your DH?  Is he still in the house?  Are you and your lovely girls OK honey??

Gidon and Laura - how are you my 2ww buddies  Still sane?  Not sure that I am.... 

AFM - I still have really badly swollen and very painful boobs and the beginnings of AF pains and I get very hot and flushed easily and have to get up every couple of hours at night to drink water and pee because I keep feeling dehydrated....  And I started to feel completely exhausted a couple of days ago. Yesterday I started wondering of the AF pains were implantation pains (they started on 8 DPO) , and got quite excited.  But then I looked into what people are saying about progesterone on FF and realised that this is all most likely to be just a lovely batch of deceptive side effects.  But it was fun feeling optimistic for a day or so!

Must go and feed grumpy, busy DH, who currently seems much more excited by the new Apple iPad than by the thought that Storm might be growing in my belly.  Which given the odds, might not be such an illogical approach... Bless his geeky cotton socks.

Lots and lots of love to you all - and apols to anyone I've missed.

BlancheRabbit


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

BlancheRabbit said:


> AFM - I still have really badly swollen and very painful boobs and the beginnings of AF pains and I get very hot and flushed easily and have to get up every couple of hours at night to drink water and pee because I keep feeling dehydrated.... And I started to feel completely exhausted a couple of days ago. Yesterday I started wondering of the AF pains were implantation pains (they started on 8 DPO) , and got quite excited. But then I looked into what people are saying about progesterone on FF and realised that this is all most likely to be just a lovely batch of deceptive side effects. But it was fun feeling optimistic for a day or so!


Oh that was exactly the same symptoms as me then!  BR    chin up hun. I remeber going shopping in Asda during 2ww holding my boobs (looked very strange!) cos they hurt so much, tiredness? permenantly wanted to sleep, 7-8 days in? thought af was coming! and yes drinking too!

I'm not just saying it hun, but it's not over yet hun. Dont want to build you up into this, "Oh my it sounds like youre pg" BUT it does look very promising. I had af twangs until 20 weeks pg and still worried!
Hang in there BR


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Ceri - you are lovely!  It would be brilliant if you're right...  Hope is good feeling, so I'll carry on hoping!

Lots of love

BlancheRabbit XXXX


----------



## charlie and lola (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I got this far last time, and failed because the embies put in didn't stick. I know that this part is the toughest.

Kathleenc - In answer to your question, we decided this morning because we had two good contenders (embies) and we wanted to freeze the others that were in the running (4 embies)

To be honest, I don't know if we made the right decision.  It cost £500 to go to Blast and it's £550 to freeze, but my main concern was leaving them out for 5 days in the petri dish and all our precious embies just perishing.  Our last cycle, when two embies were put back in, the others were left to develop (for freezing) and they died. This way, if our little embies don't take we have back up (on ice) and maybe next cycle if needed, we'll go to blastocyst instead (If we reach that far).

It's difficult - I wonder if I'll be kicking myself in two weeks for not deciding to go to Blastocyst. I'll try not to beat myself up though. 

Best wishes for tomorrow xx

Lots of love to everyone else x

Charlie x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Kath - We had day 2 embies!!    

BR - oooo hun   sound really good hun    

charlie - Good luck pupo ladee!   

HI to all, all fine this end!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Charlie, lots of     for the 2WW  

BB       

Future Mummy


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello, well we are back home from the IUI. DH's sample was good and the procedure went well. I have some cramps now but resting up in front of the telly. So, the 2ww starts today! Although strictly speaking it's the '16 day' wait for us!

Kate x


----------



## Gldon (May 8, 2009)

Glad to hear it went well today Kate.  
Now just sit back and take it easy. Its a great chance to let your DH spoil you.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Kate, lots of    for 2 ww

when I had my IUI in other clinic they said to me to have BMS 24 hours after IUI to increase chances. It did not work for me, but maybe worth considering?   

Future Mummy


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

BlancheRabbit, you're testing on my 30th birthday, so hope it'll be a good day for one of us (it certainly won't be for me - where on earth did it sneak up from??!).

Started stimming this morning, no other news.  Apart from selling my car tonight to "We Buy Any Car".  My first client this morning works for them, so hopefully I can slightly unethically abuse my position and get them to give me a better deal!!


----------



## adelaide roo (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi Ladies,
Charlie i am sure that you made the right decision and at least you have some in storage that are hopefully not needed.
For everyone on you 2WW i am thinking of you as it is such a difficult time..

i am full of flu and the baby is depleting me of my iron and have had more bloods taken today to see if i am anaemic (since i nearly passed out in tescos shopping this morning i think it is likely!). DH is no where to be seen as skiing away in France.. of the joys of men hey!!
Hope all goes well for you all
xx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks all. And Future Mummy thanks for the tip, DH will be pleased!! x


----------



## charlie and lola (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello ladies,

Kate77 - congratulations with being PUPO - I'm glad it went well today  

Adelaide Roo - Sorry to hear you have flu - nasty, I hope you start feeling better soon x

HazelW- Good luck with stimming, and I hope you get a good price for your car.

Gldon - Thanks, I hope you are coping ok with your 2ww.

BlanchRabbit - sending you lots of     . 

Mighty Mini - Glad all is well with you x

Future Mummy - How are you doing??

Love to everyone else too.

I was back at work today - ouch. I'm exhausted, but relaxing in bed now. Only in for half day tomorrow and then a lovely break at the weekend. Rest my poor sore ovaries.

Charlie xxx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey Hey hey bay bay beeeeeeees     ,

Adelaide Rooski   - So that ratbag DH is still away!!Hope your bloods come back OK.If you feel like another burrito (to help with the iron)or a piccy with Brad and Ange at Westfields tomrw arvo-give us a call.Sounds like you need some TLC from DH and some snooze time!!Did you use that GAP voucher?

Hazel....good work on the sale of the car!I hv just joined the Westminster Car club..as can't drive my moped..its only £3.95 p/hr during the wk inc petrol and c charge!!!

Charlie girl..you rest up babes   ..the ovaries hv taken a beating!!


Kate77 - Whoohoooo PUPO..Sounds like its all falling into place  


Blanche Rabbit - How have you been filling in your time?I had some friends pop over to cook me dinner during my 2ww..and then watched LOADS of trashy TV on the iplayer!!Good excuse to chill..x

Hey Gldon,FM,TB,May,Ceri and all the 2WW...    

I have my cervix scan tomrw...wonder if will see the twinnies?

Love to you all xxx


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello gang

Roo - so sorry that you're ill and fainty and that naughty DH is off having fun.  Tsk!  Hope you get the iron thing sorted out soon - and that he gets home and makes a big fuss of you.

Mack - I'm writing furiously to keep my mind off things.  Doing quite well, although my symptoms are so strong now that it's hard not to think about it!  Womb achey and tingly and boobs super-sore.  Feeling quite cheerful - acupuncturist says he can't tell what's going on because of the progesterone, but that I definitely could be preg based on what he felt in my pulse today.  So I'm happy - it's just nice to let myself be happy about the symptoms, even though I'm still very aware that the odds against the Storm-baby are very high.  

I've never heard of a cervix scan - havn't been thinking about actual pregnancy stuff - hope your cervix is in perfect order and that you get to see twinnies!

Hazel - how splendid that I'm testing on your birthday.  Let's hope I'll have something jolly to tell you about.  30 really really isn't something to be frightened of!  I'll be 40 in April!!! (but I don't mind, as DH is taking me to California for a birthday trip and lots of our friends are coming out too!!!).

Charlie - hope you are not too whacked tomorrow - it took me about four days to feel human again.

Kate - have fun boosting your treatment!!

Gidon and Laura - hope you are doing OK.

And lots of love to everyone else

BlancheRabbitXX


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Morning Hammersmith lovelies  

Very pleased that it is finally friday and I finally started DR today  
All went fine and I hardly felt a thing, DH is still feeling bad that he can't help out more with the injections and bought me breakfast in bed after  ! If that carries on I ain't complaining about having to do them all myself  

BR - well done with all the writing and great news about the signs and symptoms, really hoping for you that storm has stuck in there   and test day can be double celebrations.... turning 30 was fab Hazel! Just enjoy!!!!!

Charlie and Kate - PUPO aswell!!!!   for both of you, hope your both getting lots of rest
 how did DH like the idea Kate?!?  

Hope time is passing quickly for everyone else on the 2ww - looking forward to some BFP soon 

How did the scan go Mack? Any sign of the twins??

Get well soon Roo - hope DH is back soon to look after you 

Pepper xx


----------



## Gldon (May 8, 2009)

Great news Pepper, on both your first injection and also having such a great DH


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi everyone

Glad the IUI went ok Kate, good **** for the 2ww xx

Lots of xxx to all the other PUPO ladies

Did the SA and had my investigation scan in preparation for appt next wednesday


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Great news Vicky - another step closer  

Feel very lucky Gldon - DH is very amazing and lovely  

Pxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

I meant to say at the scan they found a cyst on one of my ovaries which they have put is possiby a dermatoid cyst (is 26x25x29 mm with internal echoes). What is that likely to mean in regards to treatment?


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi Ladies,
Sorry i have not around much. I am working really hard now so can have weeks off for ET and 2WW

I have read the post i missed, so many things has happened in one week so here goes;

Charlie, Gldon and kate- PUPO ladies YEEEEEEE! way to go babes. sending you   and    for the 2ww


Adelaide Roo - Sorry to hear you have flu  and maybe anaemia. pls cover up really warm eat plenty of green veg and take any iron tablet prescribed with a glass of orange juice as it aids absorption of iron blah blab blah don't mind me I am sure your GP will sort you out. Get well soon

HazelW- Good luck with stimming

BlanchRabbit - sending you lots of      . 

Mighty Mini - how is the PG going

Future Mummy - How are you doing?

Mackster- hope you were able to see the little darlings? How was your scan? Hope the cervix is close and long as it should be. You can Pm me.

Vicky-   

Love to everyone else

May


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi May and gang..

May..Glad you gtg the hard/long work days over with now..so you can take such much needed R&R during ET etc..xx

Thx for asking,yes scan went OK.Cervix is long..but my placenta was pushing on top of it and was too low down..so they need to monitor me.Got to see my twinnies heartbeats which was reassuring!!

Peper...whoohooo for the DR today..here goes the start of your wonderful journey..   

Love to everyone else..need to go make dinner xx


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi Mackster (and everyone!) my placenta is lowish apparently too so I have to have another scan at 32 weeks (  I get that far), but am excited that at least I will get to see him again. And I found out today it is a   - had the 20 week scan and all seemed well, though they couldn't see all of heart properly so have to go back in five weeks. Hope it's okay to post this here, but I'll never forget the treatment I had at HH and no doubt I will be back one day to use my frosties.

Good luck to everyone PUPO, DRing, stimming and anything in between


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

MOrning all hope that everyone is well.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for everyone who is on the 2ww.

Mackster so glad to hear that you've had this cervix scan I was a bit confused as to why I was having it because I'd not heard of anyone having it before.  I've got mine booked for 22 weeks it's a real nightmare because I've got to have the normal 20 week scan, then have the cervix scan at 22 weeks and then have another scan at 24 weeks.  Feel like I'll never be away from the hopsital.

Pushoz


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Awwwww Helen..a boy!!!How exciting!!!Now you can start shopping..picking names!!!

PushOz..yah I have to go back for scans every two weeks because of the placenta resting on cervix.The doc said the cervix scan is quite normal..to monitor the opening of the cervix (if it opens-they may hv to put a stitch in it).Also v common with twins to keep checking!!

Quite good having the extra scans though..so you can keep checking on bubba's heartbeat!!

You both are getting SO far!!Does it feel like it's going fast?

Hey meant to ask..has anyone joined the NCT classes?I wanted to do a twin one...they hv sent me an email today for normal antenatal ones and it is £260 for 4 classes.Not sure if it's worth it..what are your thoughts?Hv you done any other prep I should know about?

Ceri/TB..did you do NCT?

Good luck for the 2ww mates!!!

Any news from anyone else?

Thanks Goodness we had some sunshine today...still sooooooooooo cold though!Roll on spring!

I cleared out my entire cupboard today and put all my thin clothes in the attic...sooo much more room now.

Roo..you feeling better babes?When is DH back?

How are our stimming and DR friends going?

Oh well..DH in bed and will get annoyed if he hears this tapping much longer..night y'all xx


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Morning everyone  

Another sunshine day   couldn't agree with you more Mackster.... roll on spring!

Glad to hear all the pregnant ladies and babies are all doing so well. So exciting Helen that you know you are having a little boy   definately time to get out and do some serious shopping! 

Lots and lots of luck to all of you with the next scans

May - great to hear that you have been able to put in extra hours at work to get some time back. Hope that you are doing ok otherwise?

DR for me is going fine - not really feeling anything too much at all. Think I was expecting pain or stinging but nothing! Had acpuncture yesterday morning which left me feeling chilled and relaxed about it all..... bring on the next 16 jabs!!!

Hope you all have lovely days, we are off down to Brighton marina for lunch and a movie and to enjoy the sun!
Pepper xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi all,

Pepper which film are you going to see?

we are going to see _Precious_.

I heard _Invictus_ is excellent ( shows in France already!)

Lots of   for everyone in 2ww and waiting for scans and treatments 

Future Mummy


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Mackster ... No we didnt go to any antenatal classes at all. Just read loads on the internet and books. A lot of it will come naturally to you so dont worry about that. 

I also had low lying placenta (dx at 20 wk scan) so had to have scan at 36 weeks to see if it had moved up, which it hadnt so had planned section at 38+2 

BR ... Hope youre holding up ok, not long now hun x


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Just quickly popping by and wanted to say Good Luck to BR - sounds very similar to my symptoms and I was pregant. Keeping everything crossed for you    but I was completely exhausted and had AF pains until I was about 12 weeks.

Mackster & Push - glad it's all going well with your twinnies. I had the cervix scan at 23 weeks and all was fine, the little monsters stayed there for 36 +3 weeks before Izzy decided to kick George out!!

Mackster - I just did the standard NHS anti-natal class and they certainly weren't geared up for twins. Everything the midwife said I asked if that would be the same for me and the standard reply was "No, it'll be different for you and your consultant will advise you" e.g. on things like when to turn up at the labour ward etc etc. I have to admit it got quite irritating. I've also heard the standard NCT classes are the same so unless you have found one specifically for twins I wouldn't waste your money..

HelenFF, AR and Mini - hope everything is going well for you

Big hellos to FM, TB, Scooter and all you other lovely ladies.

Sending everyone who needs them      (Charlie, Kate, Vicky, Pepper, Hazel and sorry to anyone I have missed)

NF x


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm with you on that one FM!!Mondays bite!!My DH has this charming habit of setting his alarm clock for 6am (on my side of the bed-so I have to scramble around on the floor trying to find it)..then going back to sleep..whilst I lay there irritated and grizzly!!How was Precious?

Northern Fox..love the piccy of the bubba's..ta for the advice on the NCT..i have found a twins evening at HH in March..so will def go to that instead.PushOz..do you fancy joining me?It's only a fiver!

Ceri..Did they advise you to do anything different during pregnancy with the low placenta?Like no exercise/taking it easy?

Glad you not feeling any symptoms on DR Pepper..go get some nice sun on your face!!

BR...I am     for you babes..it all sounds VERY promising!!

May..hope works going ok!!

Anyhoo..speaking of work-I had best get to it..am late AGAIN..

Byeeee

M xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Mack ... yes they said to not exert myself, take it easy, if i had a bleed (common with LLP/Placenta Previa) then to quit work (worked til 30 weeks, but didnt have any bleeds fortunately) and refrain from sex. 
They'll keep a close eye on you with this though, esp as you are carrying twins, so try not to worry   But if you are worried about anything, just ring them


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks NorthernFox, FutureMummy, Mackster, Ceri...

so lovely of you all to send me the  

The waiting is starting to feel very unreal - DH has brought me to Manchester with him to distract me and I'm sitting in a nice cafe drinking a ginger infusion.  We could have tested this morning (I am 14DPO) but we've decided to wait until Wednesday - I hate HPTs - had too many negative results in the past - and I'm enjoying the hoping.

Anyhow, good news is that I would usually bleed 14DPO and no sign of AF...

Love to everyone

BlancheRabbit


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Sounds lovely BR - I'm very impressed with the holding out on testing. I can understand how you feel about enjoying the hoping, we're all hoping for you too  

Hope that the rest of today and tomorrow don't drive you insane.

 everyone else and happy monday!!!

we saw Avatar yesterday FM - amazing in 3D and well worth it if you haven't seen it. How was precious? Would like to see that too.

How was your blood test today Hazel?

Pepper xxx


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

for you BlancheRabbit.  I saw your post and was praying it wasn't bad news, but it all sounds positive for you.  I'm off to Brighton for the day on my birthday (Wednesday), so please could you post the second you know, otherwise I'm going to have to find an internet cafe to see how you've done!!!  I can't wait until the evening.

Same goes for anyone else testing on Wednesday!!  It will make it the best birthday ever if loads of people get BFPs for me!!

AFM, blood test went fine, after all the jabs, one little blood test wasn't going to bother me!  However, I was all set to be calm and chilled about whether they phone or not, and it hasn't lasted - I've just given in and emailed the nurse that did it to ask what the results were!  Found a review on the Hammersmith website saying they rang one person the day of their blood test and asked them to come in the next day for a scan, found they had 40 follicles and said they would have to freeze everything.  I wish he hadn't mentioned the cysts as now I think that's what'll happen to me!!  This doesn't bode well for me staying calm during the 2ww, assuming I get there!!

xxxxx


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

I knew I shouldn't have posted that!!  They've just rung and said they want me to go for another scan tomorrow morning as the blood levels of whatever they are looking at are a bit high.  Also, they may want me to go back every day!!  I'm going to try and get out of Wednesday because I don't want to spend my birthday at Hammersmith.  Poo.


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Hazel  Hopefully it's just a blip and everything will be fine with tomorrow's bloods.

Blanche - ooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeee that all sounds *very* promising!    for Weds 

[fly]       [/fly]


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Hope so.  I've just had a little weep at work and feel better now.  There are no more tissues left in the building - I've used them all.


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Br-Fingers crossed for weds xx

Hazel-Hope everything is ok at the scan tomorrow.

Just 2 days till our appt now (well 1.5 as appt is at 10am weds) and really wanna get it out of the way so I know whats happening with my dermoid cyst. Its quite small so hoping it will go by itself (is this the kind of cyst they normally put you on the pill to shrink?)


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi darlings,

Mackster – I am gad the scan went ok. LLP is very common especially with twins.  It normally resolves at 32 week. The good thing is u get to see your twinnies more often. Regarding antenatal classes I will suggest you don't waste your money with NCT Just attend the normal one provided by your hospital.
  
helenff- It's a boy!!   

Pushoz- you will be fine

Pepper- I am glad DR  is going fine. I will restart acupuncture during stim, EC and ET for now no time. 
Future Mummy, hope you enjoyed precious 

BR ... Hope you're holding up OK. Sending you more sticky vibes  

Northen Fox , your little ones are so cute

Hazel- hope every goes well tomorrow   

Vicky- good luck for Wednesday

Love to you all
May


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh Hazel, sorry to hear your news lovely

just sent you a PM



Px


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Hazel - Don't wory hun, this is why they monitor you so they can get it right   

BR - I tested on day 14 PO and got a neg, and i posted it on here and messed up Twices hall of fame!    2 days later i got my BFP!


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello, sorry been a bit absent, I have been quite down after our IVF cycle was cancelled, although I am of course grateful it was converted to an IUI. Is it normal to cry all the time and feel very down on the progesterone suppositories (am on 400mg)? I am not normally like this at all. Also I had two follies, does anyone know how likely it is that one or both contain an egg? They said we had a 5% chance of it working so of course I am hopeful but just feel like the progesterone is making me a bit depressed? DH was a bit surprised by my crying all the time. 

Thanks,
Kate xx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh Kate     of course you feel like crying..your little body has been through sooo much with all the drugs etc.
2 follies are quite good for IUI...you just never know what is in store for you!!Have you been topping up with some  ?? When I did IUI..my poor DH was mauled by me..just in case!!!

Hello May...thx for the advice on the LLP..it has been on my mind loads.Must be why my bump is so low!!Also,,thx for advice on not doing NCT...I don't need it for friendships (I have you guys!!  )

Good luck for Weds Vicky...and also Blanche..that would just make my month!!You hv sooo many people rooting for you!!

Hazel..you never know,they may just be keeping an eye on you for many reasons.Try not to get too worked up until you talk to them tomorrow.Also,if you need to go in on b'day,go in at the crack of dawn to be 1st in queue..timing sucks though,eh?

I had a moment today!!After much huffing and puffing and OTT acting on my behalf whilst on packed tube today....drum roll....someone ACTUALLY offered me their seat!!Hoorahhhhhh!!!

KD..wowsers..not long now till your trip home..am v envious!!!Go get some sun and prep that body for baby making!!

Hiya Peper..yah AVATAR was fab.I work p/t at a 3d production house..so love all the new advancements!!

Thx for the extra advice Ceri..I hope to leave work at abt 26 weeks (if can get away with it..I'm freelance,so just means losing out on money).

Good to see you there Mini..

Love to everyone else xx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

BR - goodluck for Wed, well done for holding out and not testing yet! 

Hazel - hope it goes ok tomorrow 

Lisa - is it your test day this week?  Thinking of you  

Lots of love and luck to all the HH ladies

Scooter


----------



## charlie and lola (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello Hammersmith Honeys  

Hope you are all doing well.

BlanchRabbit - not long now eh??     for Wednesday.

Mackster - Glad your scan went ok, It must have been so exciting seeing two heatbeats. 

Helen FF - Congratulations on finding out you have a boy  

Pepper - Hey hon, hope the DR is still going well - great news, that you are not suffering!

Hazel -   Lots of   for tomorrow. Hope you are feeling a little better now x

Vicky1984 - Good luck for Wednesday appointment - hope it goes well x

May2 and Mighty Mini - Hope you are both well xx

Kate77 - Sorry to hear you are feeling weepy and fed up. I hope you feel brighter soon x

Lots of love and positive vibes to everyone else.

AFM - Dull, Dull, Dull - Had the worst migraine on Friday evening - vomiting and light sensitive. Recovered on Saturday. Have been taking it easy since. We went out for a nice dinner at The Quality Chop House in Clerkenwell and I can recommend it - Yummy food x

Constant AF pains, and low level headache are my friends throughout this 2ww. Lucky me   

Lots of love x

Charlie xxx


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Morning everyone

just a quick pop in to wish you luck for scan today hazel  
big hugs to you too Kate, sorry to hear you are feeling so down 
Charlie I hope the headaches and pain get better soon 
1 more sleep BR!!!!

will catch up properly later, not so good at long messages on the train - I always lose them! Hellos to all though.

Pepper x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

GL for today Hazel

BR-Fingers crossed for tomorrow xxx

Well in just over 24 hours will be having my appt at Hammersmith, time seems to have flown by

8dpo today, due on at some point later this week/weekend, getting pre menstral cramping already


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

whizzing by as I should be doing something else.  Hope to post new HoF tomorrow....waiting on BRs news of course!

So just to say....

BR     for OTD and beyond
Hang in there Kate.....you are PUPO after all xxx
Mrs Sunshine....are you happy to be added to hall of fame....?
C&L PUPO!!!
Hazel good luck today xxx
Vicky good lick tomorrow

Helen- they couldnt see E's heart properly at the 20w scan either....the sonographer was a nightmare and I stressed for a whole couple of weeks til the next one but it was fine (and I got a nicer sonographer the second time).

Mackster...I also didnt do NCT but did the NHS ones.  As however I was booked for a planned c section most of it was completely irrelevant to me.  Especially as they were pushing the natural birthing centre and I would have been too old for that anyway.....!

Not doing too bad.  Still in same living situation here and will be for a bit.  Parents have gone away for 7w today to New Zealand so Im feeling a bit lonely.....(although they live over 200miles away I speak to them daily) .for adult company anyway...my girls keep me grounded!!


Any of you pg ladies in my area having a girl?  I will be getting rid of some stuff soon!  

Oh hi to everyone else and happy birthday Hazel for tomorrow...30 eh.....try 40 lol....


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Feeling better today. Thanks for your messages. x


----------



## carmens (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Girls

I am about to start my 3rd ICSI with Hammersmith and this time I've decided to do acupuncture as well.
Does someone know a nice acupuncture centre near Watford? Do you think i should go to Hammersmith to do acupuncture?

Thanks

carmen


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Carmen, 

Good luck with your tx. I was already going to an acupunturist near me before my cycle, so I have just continued to go with her as she treats people going through IVF. I think lots of people on here do have it at HH and I am sure they will help you.

Kate x


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Just thought I'd let you know how the scan went.  It was OK, but I had to ask to speak to a nurse afterwards so she could explain what was actually going on and why I'd had to come back, because the guy doing the scan just kept saying everything was fine and was quite dismissive of a hormonal woman!!  Anyway, they asked me back because of having the follicles already (that was what he meant by cysts, apparantly), and being on a low dose of Gonal-F but having slightly high blood hormone levels, they want to make sure I don't over stimulate.  She didn't seem overly concerned, but have to go back on Thursday and not take the Gonal-F before the scan.  

Feel much better now, and a bit   for being so worried yesterday!

However, after scan realised I'd left the lights on in the car, had drained the battery and had to ring up the breakdown people and pretend to be my mum as she has cover for any car and I don't have any at all!

Hope everyone else is good and happy.

xxxx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Sounds good Hazel  Glad you got some answers out of someone!

Girls - just saw this post - if you're free tomorrow evening:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226886.0

I'd love to go and earn £50 for giving my opinion, but Weds p.m. is when my beloved killer-spin class is on!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

BR ... wishing you so much luck for tomorrow hunny, really rooting for you.

      ​


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Carmen-Hope this cycle is a sucess for you. Can't help on the accpunctre front, but just wanted to say I guess we are nearby (I am Hemel )

Hazel-Really glad that all was well at the scan and you don't have to go back till Thurs xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hazel, glad all went OK at scan 

pepperoni, Mackster,_Precious_ is worth seeing, but so sad. Everyone used a tissue in the cinema, men too, it is a true story so makes it even more difficult to watch, we left the cinema actually sad. It shows how bad human beings can go, but also that some care, still, be prepared if you go and see it. It is very well played by everyone. The mother played by Mo-nique is especially well played. She should get an oscar for best supporting role I think. 
Seeing Maria Carey and Lenny Kravitz as social worker and nurse, without make up, was actually interesting too.

I think my next film has to be a feel good film! I thought of going to see _the Prophet_, next, but I may start with _" it's complicated"_ with mery Streep.

kate, hormones can realy play havoc with us 

Twice Blessed, 

BR, will be waiting for your news tomorrow    

I haven't had time to read all the posts, but lots of  and  to everyone

Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Carmens - I used a guy who works at the david lloyd leisure centre in Bushey. (near cosco) Hes done training with Zita West so knows about IVF. 

I can give you his number if you want it, just PM me. He doesn't know i'm pg yet!! I didn't use him for this cycle as i couldn't be bothered doing anything this time!    But I did use him for the others and it did relax me.  I haven't told him as i didn't want to tempt fate


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Just dropping by to say a huge good luck for tomorrow BR     xx xx


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello lovely gang

Thank you SO MUCH for all your lovely thoughts and wishes...  I feel like I've got a sea of HH angels watching over me!  

Felt very gloomy this morning - my poetry teacher was horrible to me about one of my poems (it was in Iambic Pentameter so I thought I deserved praise on technically if nothing else!) and after that I decided that I was a waste of space and couldn't possibly be pregnant.

But then I went for a walk in the rain with the dogs and it washed the gloom out of me.  Now I just feel peaceful - what will be will be - and lucky to have had the chance to try!

New symptom update:  womb less achey but now have indigestion, which is not something I ever get...  

Hazel - so glad that your scan went OK and you got some clarity from them - hope you have a fabulous birthday tomorrow - promise I'll post first thing - whether good or bad news!

Pepper - yup, 1 sleep, though whether I manage any sleep is another matter  

TB - sorry that things are still tricky and your parents have headed to the other side of the planet - you must come on here more if you need moral support!  

Charlie - sorry to hear about the horrible migraine.  Let's hope it's a good sign!

Vicky - hope your appointment goes well - if you get Anna Carby make sure you ask her if she'll look after you throughout your treatment - she's great (you can tell her that you've heard that she's great on here - that's what I did and it worked!).  I don't think that dermoid cysts can be treated by using the pill - think you may need to have a little op if it is dermoid as those are the kinds of cysts with dense matter in them rather than just liquid.  But I'm sure they will be able to deal with it quickly so try not to worry!  

Right, must eat late supper and watch Glee to take my mind off the morning.  

Lots and lots of love you ALL

BlancheRabbit XXX


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

BR, I'm so excited and nervous for you.  I really really really really really hope you get a BFP tomorrow!!!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Quick pop in on way to bed!!! 

BR..I will pray for you tonight...wonder how early you'll wake up and do it??I'll keep checking!!

Hazel...sooo pleased it all turned out fine..xx

FM..Will watch Precious.U should see It's Complicated..bit of light relief and Alec Baldwin is FAB!!

KD..Thx for link-hv written to focus group-is anyone going?Wonder where in London it is?

Carmens..I used HH acupuncture.Was handy in that they could work on you before and after EC..but to be honest,I have had much better treatment elsewhere.Although...acu plus IVF at HH did the trick for me..so good luck xx

Hi to Pushoz,May,Vicky,Northern F,Roo,TB,Scoots,Ceri and all my other buddies xx


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi all

Just wanted to say Good Luck to BR for tomorrow - indigestion good I think!!!! 

Thanks for all the lovely comments about the monsters

NF 
xxx


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Just popped in to check.......

Thinking of you BR    

Pepper xxx


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

BR fingers all crossed for you! This last 2w have gone fast 
x


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello my beautiful lovely HH angels!!!!!

We got a BFP!!!!!!!      

Quite a faint one, but definite (and it was only on the rather dodgy looking HH HPT).

I can't believe it!  A real Storm-child in my belly!!

Thank you all for everything.  You've made something scary really magical.

Happy Birthday Hazel!!!!

Am in a daze.  

Hurrah for Anna Carby!

Lots and lots and lots and lots and lots of love from Storm and DH and...

BlancheRabbit


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Wow!!!!!! Hoorah!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!
    

I am so so pleased for you BR - Storm must be a real fighter

Have the most wonderful wonderful day, bet you can't stop smiling 
       

Hoping this is the start of many more lovely BFP in the next few weeks

Pepper XXXXXXX


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Wooooooooooooo hooooooooooooooooooo         

Mine was a faint one at 14days post ET. You can always get your bloods done at HH, they'll do them no questuons asked! Just turn up, i did!  

Just proves 2 cells work!


----------



## Gldon (May 8, 2009)

Congratulation BlancheRabbit!!! What fantastic news to get up to!   
Lots of love to you, your Dh and Storm


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

I knew it..i knew it...whoohooooo BLANCHERABBIT.....all that positive energy helped!!We knew he was a fighter!!


That has made my day!!

Have the most magical day....amazing feeling isn't it?


OK..now lets get some other BFP's on here.....

xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Accessing via phone for br's news. Many congrats x Will try and do hof this pm x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Congratulations Blanche Rabbit   

Future Mummy


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!! I am SO happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Congratulations BR!!!  That's really made my day!!!  I'm sooooooo happy for you!!      

xxxxxxxx


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

On a whole other thing, how much pain did anyone else get during their stimming?  I'm currently on day 7, and I can only describe what feels like mild AF pains, but off to the sides, so I'm guessing it's ovaries.  I also feel a little bit queasy, but that might be in my imagination!!  Should I rush to Hammersmith in case of OHSS or leave it till tomorrow??  How much does stimming generally hurt?

Thanks guys.

BR, still so pleased for you!!!!


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations BR and DH!! Go go go go Stormbeanie!!!

[fly][/fly]


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

I knew it BR !!!  Everything you were saying, I kept thinking "Yep that was me!, Those were my symptoms too, yep and that, yep BR's definately pregnant!!" 

YYYEEESSSSSSSSS!! A fellow 2 cell embie mummy to be!!!

CONGRATULATIONS BR I AM OVER THE MOON FOR YOU!

Ceri xxx​


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

HazelW said:


> On a whole other thing, how much pain did anyone else get during their stimming? I'm currently on day 7, and I can only describe what feels like mild AF pains, but off to the sides, so I'm guessing it's ovaries. I also feel a little bit queasy, but that might be in my imagination!! Should I rush to Hammersmith in case of OHSS or leave it till tomorrow?? How much does stimming generally hurt?
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> BR, still so pleased for you!!!!


Hiya,
I had increasing AF pain/ovary pain from day 6/7 onwards. I was so bloated by day 8/9 I could not wear my jeans, had to resort to leggings, and I always felt sick after the injections. Apparently you cannot get OHSS until after your trigger shot, presuming your day 5 blood test was ok? If you are worried a quick call will settle your mind maybe? But as far as I know this is normal. I felt all that and only had two follices in total so I can't imagine how people feel when they have higher amounts of follicles. If you cannot wait till day 9 scan then I would call just so you feel reassured, even though I honestly think this is normal. 
Let us know how you get on.
Kx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Sorry just read your notes and see you have had some issues and closer monitoring than me. I would call just to check hun. 
x


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Yay BR, that is brilliant news! What an amazing journey you and little Storm have been on - it's really put a smile on my face this morning


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

I knew it, I knew it, I knew it.

Like Ceri, BR your symptoms were just the same as mine - Huge Congratulations.

This really does affirm the cliche "It only takes one" - but it really does only take ONE!!!!

Super news  
NF
xx

P.S be warned - my heartburn started as early as yours and stayed with me the whole 36 weeks..... you'll learn to love Gaviscon


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Congrats BR   

Had my consultation today, saw a man, he didn't introduce himself, but on his door it said Mr Rai (not on the websites staff list, maybe new?) , he seemed very good anyway  

He wasn't bothered by my cyst at all, said it was very small, shouldn't cause any problems

So funding letter has been sent off, so just got to wait for that to go through and should get a letter with a co ordination appt on in early march, we should then know when we are cycling. 

Hopefully be april/may or may/june


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

BR - Congratulations on your BFP!!!!! 

Vicky - We saw Mr Rai, he did introduce himself with us however, and I have to say he was absolutely fantastic and really helpful couldn't sing his praises enough.  April/May isn't a long time off it will absolutely fly by.  Did you still go to the adoption meeting to get some information?

Pushoz


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

No, it should be tomorrow night, but they have them in our area once a month, so no urgency.

We are pretty much comitted to exhausting all of our IVF tries now, now I have seen people (well online) going through it, it doesn't seem as scary

We should have a HH girls meet up one weekend (graduates welcome of course   ) 

On another board I go on has a thread for people with ttc difficulties, and we did a meet twice a couple of yrs ago


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

[fly]      [/fly]
[fly]Hammersmith Hall of Fame! From 3 February 2010[/fly]​[fly]       [/fly]

Special Thoughts This Week Go To  
  

Loubes and DH on the premature birth and loss of your precious girls   

Welcome to our Newest Posters 

Gldon
Vickym1974
Kathleenc
HazelW
Kate77
Pepperoni
Charlie and Lola
Adelaide roo
BlancheRabbit

Those DR/Stimming/on 2ww 

Kate77 PUPO (IUI)
Laura2 PUPO 
Gldon PUPO
HazelW Currently D/r
Kathleenc Stimming
Charlie and Lola PUPO
May2 2nd started d/r 23 Jan 2010
HazelW follie scan 2 Feb 2010
Pepperoni DR 29/1

Next up for Treatment 
Vickym1984 appt 3 Feb 
Scooter likely next tx spring 2010
Gillydaffodil FET 2010 
Sunflowerem next appointment 27 Jan
Little Mrs Sunshine appt 19 Feb

Recovering from a negative cycle  
Kdb BFN Dec 09
mich08 BFN 18 May 09 
Cawallinger BFN 9 Apr 09 
Natalie.e BFN 
Gillydaffodil BFN 17 Apr 09 /Oct 09 
Roxy x BFN March 09 
SarahTM BFN Feb 09 review 11 Feb 
Donkey BFN 
Gaye BFN Mar 09 
Julie-Anne BFN March 09 
christinen BFN 10 Nov 08 
Wannabemum08 ectopic Sept 08 
Koko78 Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08 
nichola1975 (Nicky) Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar 
Chris x having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb 
candistar1 Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance - update? 
Emlapem BFN 25 Nov 08 
Devilinya followup 19 Feb after chem pgy Dec 08 
ELondon BFN 1 Dec 08

 HH ANGELS  (please let me know if you wish your angel to be remembered here) 

(Loubes) 3 Angel girls Holly Olivia and Daisy born too soon at 22+5
(Lisax) 2 Angel boys born too soon at 24 Weeks 
(Woo and DH) lost twin
(Nikki200 and DH and Angel Adam 
(Scooter) DH and Thomas and Angel Edward 
(TwiceBlessed) MMC 9.5w November 06

Parents to be   

BlancheRabbit Stimming BFP 3 Feb 10
Mackster BFP 22 November 09 TWINNIES EDD 30 July 2010
Adelaide roo BFP 20 November 09
pushoz BFP 17 November 09 TWINNIES!
Mini the Mighty Chav BFP 23 October 09 EDD 27/06/10
Helenff BFP Oct 09 EDD 21/06/10 ITS A BOY!
Bea-Bea TWINNIES! EDD 24/06/10
JPSCoey EDD 11 June 10
Christinen BFP 23 Sept 09
Cookie66 1 May 09 
Supriya 24 Feb 09

ANY UPDATES PLEASE!!!! 

homegirl natural BFP? news
Sudsy BFP ? news
Jameson777 BFP 22 October ? news
vholloway1978 BFP 23 Sept 08 ? news
Rafs- started 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08 news?
bobbob coord appt End Nov 08 - update?
Mimo starting ICSI ?? - update?
naneal awaiting appt for 3rd ICSI 
Bozzy (Lisa) starting tx in July 09 
beckic1 consultation 6 May 09 
Devilinya due to start 2nd IVF July/Aug 09 
dreamermel second ICSI prob April 09 
Peaches V HSG Jan 09 may need donor backup 
Kirsty (Kan1) 21 May EDD 28 Jan 09 twinnies! 
Shania35 from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008 EDD? 
saffronL from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28 Oct 08
marie#1 from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008 EDD? 
Rafs- started 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08 news?
bobbob coord appt End Nov 08 - update?
Mimo starting ICSI ?? - update?

HH Parents and babies! 

Ellenld - Mummy to Oliver and Freya born 2 October 2009
Baileybird - Mummy to natural miracle Isabella Bean born 25 September 09 8lb6oz
Jameson777 Mummy to little boy Tyler born 12 June 09
Britgrrl Mummy to little boy details?
Englishsetter Mummy to Grace and Joseph born 16 July 2009
Sara13 - Mummy to Leonardo born 10 March 09 
JandJ - Mummy to Charlie born 22 January 09 
NorthernFox - Mummy to George and Isabel 26 Dec 08 
biddy2 - Mummy to Nancy born 8 December 2008 
Ali M 7482 - Mummy to Wilf and Maddie born 16 July 08 
Hush - Mummy to Aadil born at 32w 29 June 2008 
Angie - Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
Pooks - Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
TwiceBlessed - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz and Emily (natural miracle) born 22 June 09 7lb 15oz
Lisax - Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
RR - Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007 
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07 
Smileylogo (Emma) - Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07 
Britgrrl -Mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
Ants2 - Mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG) - Mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz and Ben born 2 December 09 9lb
Macca - Mummy to Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter - Mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz) 
ThackM (Michelle) - Mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - Mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - Mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz) and Amelia born  09
Shamrock - Mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - Mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M - Mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - Mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol - Mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007

HH LADIES WHO HAVE MOVED TO OTHER CLINICS & STILL POST GoodLuck 

(Mrs)bigfish123 moved to UCH parents of 2 daughters Eva and Darcy born 11 December 09 
Secret Broody moved to UCH but had natural miracle baby boy Max Gabriel on 10th September weighing 6lb 7oz
Pumpkin1 1st appt early Nov 08 now at CRM 
Future Mummy moved to UCH IUI Aug 09 BFN deciding where to go from here...
loubeedood Having tests then doing tx at ARGC- 
Odette Mummy to Jack born 25 April 2009 
Totyu Moved to ARGC May 09 BFN 15 May 09 
yellowrose (Nicky) awaiting appt at Lister 
Natalie.e moving to Lister coord 23 March 
Roxy x moved to lister now expecting 
siheilwli

Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 020 8383 8167

I have trimmed down the list but may have taken off someone who needs to be here! Also please let me know if I have


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday Hazel xxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi girls

I was just having a little 'lurk' and noticed Twice Blessed's post with my name under 'Recovering from a Negative Cycle'.

Just wanted to let you know that I finally got a BFP in June 09 and am 36w+4days pregnant! Can't quite believe it which I assume is why I can't muster the energy to pack my hospital bag but the fact that I look like I have a space hopper up my top and elephant sized feet proves it I guess?!

It took me 7 goes (3 full IVF BFNs, 1 abandoned IVF, 2 FET BFNs and finally a FET BFP) so don't give up 'cos if it can work for me, it'll definitely work for all of you.

Fingers crossed to all those in a cycle especially on the horrid 2ww.

Take care 

Sarah x


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

BR - congratulations!  Brilliant news

Sarah - wow!  Not long to go now, are you having the baby at St Peter's?  Please pop on and tell us when your little bundle arrives

Scooter


----------



## Gldon (May 8, 2009)

Hi all,
I'm after a little advise. I'm currently at day9pt and been having a/f pains for a couple of days. Today I have also started spotting although I'm not entirely surprised. I had a feeling this was going to happen  
What I need to know is if a/f arrives properly which I feel its going to, do I still need to test on sunday or not?
Sorry to bring things down.
   to you all xx


----------



## georginag (Apr 29, 2009)

hello

I'm just getting my head around how this works. Already had lots of support just to get me started lol. 

Here I am at at last and looking for anyone having ICSI or about to start ICSI at hammersmith.  This will be my scond time at the clinic, sadly I miscarried the last time, I'll never be the same again!  Now I'm back and ready to give it another go.  Feeling really positive, apprehensive, excited, scared and just looking for others like me to hopefully keep each other grounded and positive through it all.  

Look forward to hearing from you x  PS my bloods and scan Feb 15th followed by xray end of that week, fingers crossed all test results come back aok


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Georgina. We are about to have treatment. Not sure how timescales work on follow ups, but we had a consultation today, and now waiting for a co ordination appt, probaby cycling april/may or may/june


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi Gldon,

I think it's always worth testing. I've had two cases of bleeding before test date with IVF. Both times it looked like my period. Once it was a negative, once I got pregnant. As my miserable posts at the time will attest to, I never thought I could have bleeding like that and still be pregnant, yet I was. Best of luck!


----------



## Gldon (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for your reassurance Helen  
I'm trying to stay positive and not giving up until I test on Sunday although it has been a big blow. I never had this with my previous cycles and had bfp's(m/c)


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

gldon - Lots of girls bleed before testing and get a BFP, i;m not just saying that to make you feel beter but its true. Hope you are ok


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Gldon  sending lots of  and lots of   cant speak from personal experience but as mighty mini said I have also read lots of positive stories following bleeding. Keeping fingers crossed for another BFP on sunday

Hi Georgina and welcome to the most lovely ladies on this thread. The support since I started posting has been amazing and I am sure you will find it the same. I have just started my first cycle of ICSI at the Hammersmith, I am on day 6 of DR and have my ?supressed scan on 16th feb. Will be great to have another person to chat to during the whole process. Hoping this cycle is a success for you  

Vicky - glad the appointment went well, hope you get that co-ordination appointment through soon. I was told at our first appointment that if we hadn't heard in 4 weeks to call, which I did and got the co-ordination for the week after  

Hazel - how are you doing lovely? Hope you enjoyed your birthday but how are those pains? Did you get in touch with the HH? Hope all ok  

AFM I have had a couple of days starting to feel exhausted, yesterday really struggled and when I got home only just about had the energy to cook and go to bed. Was curled up even before enders started   I do like an early night but 7.30 is just ridiculous!! Thought it was just the 12 hour days but then started getting AF pains in the night - had completely forgotten about that this month   too busy counting down the injections! Thinking now that it must be the combination of both!

Happy days to all  
(still smiling at your news BR  )

Pepper xxx


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Thank you all lovely lovely HH gang.  You are the best embie cheerleaders ever!   

Gldon - so sorry to hear about spotting.  i know you havn't had it before, but the others are right - lots of people on here have spotting and go on to have perfect pregnancies.  I do hope that it will work out like that for you!  Whatever happens you should definitely test on your OTD - HH ask you to in all their instructions and I think it's important for follow up whatever the result.

Sarah - that's fantastic news - so glad that you're nearly there after all you've been through!  Good luck!!!!

Vicky - so glad you had a good appointment today and that coming on here is helping you get used to the idea of IVF.  I always tell people that FF has made me see IVF as something normal - whereas from the outside I think it sometimes gets a bit of a negative press.

Pepper sorry you are so knackered.  I was a total dynamo when I was downregging - but I think that was after my AF - so it may get better!  In the meantime enjoy the snoozing...

Hi Georgina - this is a wonderful thread as the others have said.  We'll look after you as you head into your next cycle.  So sorry that you had such a horrible time last time.  But well done for feeling so positive now!

Ceri- you are an angel.  Your encouragement has been brilliant - so glad that I proved you right!!!!

Hazel - hope you had a brilliant day in Brighton!  Good luck with the stimming - hope they've got things under control for you now.

I'm really exhausted now - had a beautiful time walking the dogs on Hampstead Heath this afternoon and it started to really sink in but now I just need to collapse on sofa - which luckily I can!

DH had a panic this morning about the risk of miscarriage in first trimester and the faintness of the test which took the edge off our celebrating a bit, but I do understand - I've been thinking about it for a while and have decided to just feel joyous (and I do feel like Storm is burrowing in well!) I think that DH is only just getting his head around it all.

I emailed Anna Carby to tell her and she seems delighted - and has offered to come in on her week off to do our 6 week scan.  Amazing!

Am hoping that someone is going to cook me supper and fill the house with flowers - but DH is at a meeting and we are poor as church mice, so I will just have to make do with a cuddle from the poodle and my True Blood box set!

Lots and lots of love

BlancheRabbit


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

If you're worried about the faintness ask for a blood test. Mine was faint but defo there and my HCG was 177   and still growng as we speak (making my back hurt and ligaments ache!   )


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Mine was only very faint on the HH test and only a bit stronger on some Tesco ones. Seems to be okay so far though


----------



## charlie and lola (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey BlanchRabbit - Congratulations   You must be delighted.

Gldon - I feel for you, I really do   . I hope that it's not AF - I'll keep everything crossed for you that you get a BFP when you test x

Lots of love to everyone else x

Charlie xxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

pepperoni-thanks, wasn't told to phone myself, but did say would be within 4 weeks so prob will ring if I haven't got it by then

Hopefully I can now try and concentrate on getting better from my dizziness. Still waiting an occupational health appt, which is annoying as I can't start a phased return until they have seen me. 

Still got PMS cramps too, so waiting for the old witch to show. Not sure when she will, as pre clomid it would be 12/13dpo but since it has been 10/11 dpo so, (10dpo today)


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Pepper, I too was tired during D/R but improved after AF . Most people say they feel better once they start stimming too.

Gldon - I was told to test even if spotting/bleeding started before OTD. I am sorry, I am keeping everything crossed for a BFP for you. Good luck x   

AFM, please can I ask advice about my   'symptoms'. As we did not do ivf we can't be sure if I had any eggs in my 2 follies, so I don't know what to think really, I keep presuming there must have been a egg in one of them, surely!? Ha! On day 5 past IUI I had minor Af type cramps, then 6dpiui they felt much stronger and pretty much like AF was coming but it's surely far too early for her? Today is 7dpiui and the cramps are not as strong (yet?) but I have decided to take the day off work as I am very tired and thought I may as well to give us our best shot. Part of me wants to believe it's implantation cramping but then could it just be the progesterone? I know it could be early AF cramps but I'm trying not to think negative things!

Did anyone else get cramps this early on and what did it end up being for you if you don't mind me asking? 

Thanks xx


----------



## Gldon (May 8, 2009)

Thanks so much for all your kind words and support   
Unfortunately I am still spotting and its getting worse but have looked at other stories where people still have bfp's so holding on to that thought    

Pepper, I think you should listen to your body and rest. I felt full of life when stimming so maybe you will too 

Kate, Good idea to rest and put your feet up. I think your symptoms sound positive  

Hope all you bfp ladies are feeling fantastic  

Big   to bfn ladies


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi Kate,

I hope I can offer you some reassurance, I had AF pains roundabout the same time as you which did get stronger daily and I was convinced AF was coming.

I was also very tired, I had accupuncture in the middle of my 2ww and he told me I was exhausted and to get to my doctors immediately to be signed off. I was really upset that I hadn't done the best by my embies by looking after myself properly so went to the docs and had a week on the sofa - the rest is history and my 13 month old twins are the result.

Good luck, rest up, take care and keep positive.
NF
xx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks both. NorthernFox thank you so much for reassurance. It's SO good to read someone else's experience, it really gives you the hope you need for the 2ww. I am going to be lazy from now onwards! 

Thanks again xx xx


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello ladies,

BR, I'm still smiling for you!!

We didn't go to Brighton in the end yesterday, as having had 2 days with early starts to go to Hammersmith, and with another one today, I couldn't face getting up and doing that drive. So we went to Whipsnade instead and wandered round the zoo (nothing like a bus-mans holiday!!) and then had dinner with my parents, brother and sister-in-law last night. Then back at Hammersmith this morning for _another_ scan. It went well, especially as done by a lady, who was so gentle compared to the man I've had the last few times. Men just don't get it!!

I have 4 big follies and 3 small on one side, and 10 big and 4 small on the other (or some combination of those numbers anyway!). Looking good, I have to go back again tomorrow, and maybe Saturday, and they were talking about me taking the trigger shot on Saturday night for EC on Monday (but I think that might have been just to get me to go on Saturday if necessary, as we are working at lunchtime in Finsbury Park).

I asked about the pains and she said that was normal and just from the follies being filled with fluid. She also said I was quite bloated, which I didn't think I was, but maybe she mistook flabby for bloated!!

Hope you're all OK.

Pepper - how are the jabs going now? xxx

Hazel
xxx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

LOL Hazel, when were they looking at your tummy??!!!  I think the lady you may be referring to is Nisha?  In which case yes, she is lovely.  Those follies sound *fab* - well done you!


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't know when she was looking!  Maybe I had the paper sheet thing lower down than necessary, or maybe it was my top bunching up.  Anyway, I don't think I look bloated, although sitting down for too long in jeans is getting uncomfortable.  I think it was Nisha, she was great.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Kate - I had AF pains too. Actually mine were soooo bad that i thought it was al over on day 13 PO and took codine cos i thought that was the end of the tx and no baby etc etc.....went to bed, went off sick........blah blah blah................AF never came...................


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Looking Good Hazel xx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

♥ Mighty Mini ♥ said:


> Kate - I had AF pains too. Actually mine were soooo bad that i thought it was al over on day 13 PO and took codine cos i thought that was the end of the tx and no baby etc etc.....went to bed, went off sick........blah blah blah................AF never came...................


Thanks so much xxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh with E I had not only AF pains but what seemed to be a normal AF and was nearly 7w before testing and only tested coz my (.)(.) hurt and I was on lots of meds. My friend got me to test and I was adamant that I couldnt be pg.... I know that was a natural BFP but all the same....


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Keeping everything crossed for you Kate and Gldon. Hope that the pains / spotting are a good sign and not AF - seems to have been good for lots of people on here, just hoping you are both the next lucky BFP's.   Thanks for the tips on the tiredness, hope like you I feel better after AF and when stimming!

How are you doing Charlie? Hope all ok and you are managing to keep relaxed  

Hazel sounds like you are growing some fab follies! Go girl!! EC poss on monday.... wow! Hope next scan is looking just as good x   Injections all fine.... completely drained though!! Busy, busy day at work today which really hasn't helped. Just home and on the sofa - will be another early night tonight I think!

Mackster how did last night go? Would have loved to go along but as I was at home all day not even the lure of £50 could have dragged me into London!

Vicky - hope the dizziness starts to get better soon! I would just keep calling OH everyday and pestering them until they see you!

Big hellos to everyone else
Pepper xxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

OH have agreed a telephone consultation with me, so that will help, as wasn't looking forward to trying to travel there

That will be next weds

Anyone got plans for the weekend?  Seeing In laws sat eve, cooking for them

Thats all here really


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello gang!

Hazel - glad you had a gentle birthday and congratulations on your splendid follies - sounds like a magnificent bunch.    If you have that many now then I think it is likely that you'll do your trigger shot on Sat/EC on Monday - Monday seems to be their favorite day for EC.  Good luck tomorrow!

Oh and why is Whipsnade a busman's holiday? Do you run a zoo

Kate - AF pains do sound promising.  I started having them on day 7 and all seems to have turned out well for me...  

Gldon - fingers are firmly crossed.  Do try to keep positive.  Read somewhere today that bleeding in early stages is much more likely after IVF.

Mini and Helen - it's great to know that I could go and have a blood test, but I've decided not to.  I feel like everything is fine, and if it isn't I don't think there's much that anyone could do about it!  Just hoping that Storm is as burrowed in and healthy as I think he is.

I've been feeling so peaceful today - I slept until 11am and woke up feeling all light and happy.  I'm absolutely exhausted now, but that's to be expected!  Went to my acupuncturist today - he was in a great mood because as well as my BFP he had another of his clients got a BFP yesterday, and today he got two pictures of newborn babies from mothers that he had treated - including one from a woman who had no AF for ten years, then had IVF which didn't work, then went to him and he gave her herbs and she got a BFP a few months later.  I think he's pretty excellent so if anyone's looking for someone in North London I really recommend him - he's called Andrew Flowers.  Anyhow, he says that my pulse is good and that it's a good thing that I've stopped taking the progesterone as my tongue is a bit too red...

I'm also still getting really hot all the time.  I'm a bit worried in case it's bad for embie.  Any thoughts on whether this is normal would be much appreciated.

Right - must send emails to some of my friends in the real world now.

Lots and lots of sleepy love to all of you, you wonderful creatures

BlancheRabbit XXXX


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi BR, nice to hear you are doing ok. Thanks for saying about your AF pains starting on day 7, that's reassuring. I have spent the day asleep on the sofa which has been lovely. 
x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

BR-Glad you are feeling relaxed  

Kate-  keeping everything crossed for you xx

Well a/f turned up just now , so although naturally a little dissapointed, it is my 2nd "regular" (7 week) cycle off clomid. This means I should be due again around 19th march, and then again around 7th May. So guess I will be counting from one of those, depends when my co ordination appt is


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

I obviously can't count, make that 26th march and 14th may

From you girls experience, do we think that if my co ordination appt is pre 26th march (and a/f holds out till then) I will be able to count from that a/f?


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

BR - you sound really relaxed and happy, am so glad for you   I think the warmth is just the natural effect of the progesterone the pg is producing.  The body heats up to help keep the bean warm and cosy (which is why basal body temp spikes after ov and remain high with a BFP).  Your acu sounds lovely - I have just mentioned him to a North London girl on another thread.  My acu lady is lovely (and only 5 mins from our house) but not really a fan of IVF.

I just had a very bizarre experience at the clinic.  Walked into waiting room and Anna C was on her way out - she said "oh, hello - are you here for a scan?" and then "come with me, I'll do it for you now".  How about that for amazing service!!  Told her I had a confession to make re; not taking the Pill and doing herbs instead.  She scanned me and... knock me down with a feather but the cyst has gone     Hooray  

Gldon - how are you doing today, honeybee?  

Kate -       

Mackster - did you go to the HFEA forum on Weds night?  An FF from another of the threads also went: Kate, tall, blonde.

xoxo


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Morning all! Just a very quick hi to all and to say I am halfway thru the 2ww today - yippee! I have not read all the posts yet but wanted to say hello and wish you all well. 

xx


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello ladies,

BR - we keep exotic pets that we use for childrens education, skunks, owls, snakes, spiders etc.  It's good fun, but tiring.  Plus, if this ICSI works, that'll be me out of handling any reptiles for the next 9 months unless I'm super careful not to lick any of them!!

Went for my scan this morning, and the man I don't like did it, painfully again.  He just casually dropped in that all the embryos might need to be frozen because my hormone levels are a bit high and I have a lot of follies.  I'm almost spitting mad, but waiting to hear what is actually going to happen before I get cross with them.  They said on Monday that my hormone levels were high and they were concerned about the number of follies, yet they haven't adjusted my gonal-f dose at all to change anything.  I'd have been perfectly happy to stim for a few extra days on a lower dose, but we'll see.  Thank goodness I didn't read anything about things you can do to increase follies (eating protein, heat packs etc) otherwise I may now be looking like that girl out of Willy Wonka when she blows up like a blueberry.  As it is, still no bloating or anything, so goodness knows where my ovaries are expanding into!!

Still on for ec maybe Monday or Tuesday, but not sure when, if at all, things are going back.

Getting really thirsty now, whereas I've struggled to drink as much water as I should have - hope this hasn't brought on the possible freezing.  I know thirstiness is a first sign of OHSS, so hopefully it won't affect the cycle.  I don't think I could stand having one cancelled and having to wait for a FET.

Sorry, I'm just feeling a bit crap about the whole thing at the moment, I'll hopefully be better if they ring and tell me I can do the trigger on Saturday, and that they'll put an embie back next week some time.

Hazel
xxxxx


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Woohoo, they rang and said I could do the trigger tomorrow, and the EC on Monday.  Equally good is that I don't have to go back tomorrow, so a tiny lie-in for me!!  Hormone levels are still border-line, so they won't make a final decision until Monday, but for now I literally can't stop grinning!!


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Yay! So happy you got the news you wanted. Good luck with the hormone levels.   xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Yay Hazel !!


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Brilliant news Hazel!  Enjoy your day without injections on Sunday!!!  And do try to drink lots of water - am sure it will help with hormones and follies...  

Your animals sound amazing.  Make my rabbits, poodle and whippet pale in comparison!  And they don't earn their keep!

Kdb - so glad you got a bit of Anna Carby magic this morning - and SO pleased that your pesky cyst has gone.  Yippee for the Chinese herbs!

Hope everyone has a fabulous weekend.

BlancheRabbit XXX


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Some of ours earn their keep, others are just freeloaders!!  We've got a barn owl, a tawny owl and a burrowing owl that never do any work, they are just there to keep the working one's company!!  Still, we love them to bits.

I can't stop grinning!!  I'm sure my last offender thought I was insane.


----------



## Gldon (May 8, 2009)

BlancheRabbit, Glad to hear you're doing well and feeling relaxed  

Kdb, great news about the cyst. How lucky were you having Anna Carby whisk you straight in for a scan 

Hazel, Woohoo good luck for Monday. I wonder if the man you don't like is the same one I had a problem with. He had absolutely no bedside manner at all and told me on my day 9(stim) scan that I was stimming too quickly and my follies were too big and would probably have no eggs!! I got 6!! What a wally 

Kate, How are you coping with 2ww? 

Pepper, How are you getting on with the jabs? 

Charlie, How are you feeling? 

AFM, I'm still hanging in there. Still spotting and slight cramping but holding on to testing on sunday. Planning to have a lovely weekend with DH. We're off to Twickenham for the rugby tomorrow which is exciting. I grew up right by the stadium and have never been so really looking forward to it.


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

PM sent Gldon!!!  Wonder if it's the same person.


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Yeah Hazel!! Such fab news!!!   How exciting for EC!!!! Keeping fingers crossed that the hormone levels behave over the weekend.... sorry you had to suffer at the hands of that man again, going to run a mile I think if comes anywhere near me with the probe!!!

Kdb - so pleased that you had such good news from your scan too today. Yet more points for the wonderful AC too!  

Gldon -     for you, also totally envious that you are off to the rugby! Grew up near the stadium too and went to school in twickenham so HUGE rugby girl! Enjoy!!

Kate -  hoorah for making the half way point, everything crossed for a weeks time  Glad to hear you are getting lots of rest.

All good with me, injections all fine just waiting for AF to show! Sending lots of positive thoughts to my lining to be thin!!!!

Pepper xxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

pepperoni-Glad injections are going ok, not long until your scan now xx

Hazel/Gldon-Wondering who you mean now, guess there are lots of scanners but there was only 2 guys doing it last fri when I went.


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey gang!!!!

Just whizzing by..can't type much-as hv been diagnosed with Carpal Tunnel..so hand is like claw..ouch (such a good look)!!!

Hazel..soooooooooooo pleased for you!!I have a good feeling about this cycle!!

KD and Pepper..Focus group on weds went really well.I really enjoyed mtg others and helping out with new **** brochure!!KD..yes I remember the tall blonde..say hey for me!!

KD..    Soooo pleased pesky cyst has gone away..hoorah for herbal remedies!!!!Double hoorah for one on one with Ms Dynamite baby maker Carby!!What is the next step now??

Gldon..don't lose hope honey..we hear success stories on here ALL the time from spotters!!   

Kate..half way there...   ..not long now hon!!

BR..still so pleased for you!!Hv you given in and tested again?I went crazy my 1st week and kept buying those 3+ week digi pg test kits!!

I did the St Marys Physio class today...learnt a few tricks.

May..how you doing honey?Still working loads?

Anyhoooo..big hi to everyone else-need to rest my hands!!

Have a lovely wend xxxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

KD thats fab news!!!   That was so lovely of anna to do that   What shoes did she have on today!   

Hazel/gldon - Does 'he' have a limp?  

Mackster - Ouch     Hope hand gets better


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Mackster ...    for your CT syndrome. Whens your 20 week scan? Will you be finding out the flavours?

BR ... You need to update your signature hun, and let the world know you are pg with a very determined 2 cell embie called 'Storm'! 

Hazel ... Great news on the EC date and fab news on being able to get a lie-in!! 

Pepper ... hope AF rears her ugly face soon hun so things can get moving for you  

N'night all xx


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

♥ Mighty Mini ♥ said:


> Hazel/gldon - Does 'he' have a limp?


That's him!!!


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Am      hard at Mini and Hazel. Mr Limp was my worst nightmare through DR and stim too...I was worried I would get him for EC or ET too!!!He is not the best communicator..and a little brisk! Although..I have to say-when we had our 6 week scan,he was AMAZING..he got really excited re having twins,and seemed to know his lemons from his oranges!!

Double     at Mini asking what shoes Carby had on..haaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!

Ceri..we have 5 weeks to wait until we find out the flavour!!Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!

Hazel,enjoy that lie in..when you DO get BFP..boy oh boy it;s hard to sleep...my back is killing me!!Not complaining though...(well just a little)

Anyhooooo.....off to do some yoga..hv a great wend y'all!!

PS..had  a preggers hormone moment last night! DH and I meant to be having dinner together.At 10.40 he still not back from meeting (which was v important..but being held at the pub after a screening).So Ms hormone stuck her faux fur coat on..a bit of lippy and went storming down to collect him!!OMG..such a fishwife!!!I didn't really know what to say when I got there!!He must remember to feed the fat lady on time..or bear the consequences!!Ha....


----------



## Gldon (May 8, 2009)

I DID have Mr.Limp for e/c!!!    He was much gentler than my previous experiences with him and I mean his manner, not because I was floating and couldn't feel a thing!!  
I also had Anna Carby do my transfer and even DH wanted to know where her heels were when he saw her!!    

Mackster, I hope your Carpul Tunnel isn't too bad. Its very common in pregnancy, a girl who works for me had it and it eased up after a while so hope it does for you too


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

I didn't have mr L but i had a row with him one sunday morning!!    He comes across as an  and doesn't know what he is doing    

Mack - ahh those hormones!    I had a rant at DH cps the lounge was a mess and he had papers al over the cofee table!


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Have a good weekend everyone

Mackster-gonna send u a PM xx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi all. I have started spotting a bit this morning. My cramps have pretty much gone as from yesterday, but I have a dull ache in my left ovary (had that pretty much since stimming, cyst maybe? Not had one of those before). I don't think it's AF as a bit early but will have to wait and see I guess, it could be a long week as not due to test till next Sat! I am going to pretend it's implantation spotting so as not to ruin my weekend! 

Hope you are all having nice weekends. 

Gldon, can't wait to see you get on. I hope you are ok xx


----------



## charlie and lola (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Wow - lots of activity going on atm!

Hazel - Fab news babe - lots of luck for Monday EC.

Kate - Hope you are doing well, you are pretty much experiencing the same symptoms as me and we are only a day apart. 

Gldon - Still have   for you and   that you are experiencing implantation bleed, stay away  

Kdb - Fab news you have managed to say goodbye to your cyst - Good luck with treatment.

Pepper - Hope you are doing ok with jabs - hopefully not long now til AF arrives x

Vicky, Mighty Mini and Ceri - Hope you are all well x

Mackster - Sorry to hear about your CT syndrome - I hope it gets better soon x

Blanch Rabbit - Hope you are enjoying the weekend and enjoying 'Storm'  

AFM - I have been still feeling very achey. Just as though AF will turn up any minute. Exactly the same symptoms I had with my first cycle tbh. Sore boobs. Pervy dreams   and tiredness. I have been reading 2ww symptoms thread, and I'm still hopeful, but so cautious. I'm day 10 only 4 long days to go.

I had the smallest amount of brown blood this morning and nothing since. I'm trying so hard not to get excited, but as you know we swing from positive to negative within hours (or at least I do  )

I hope you all have a fantastic weekend. It makes such a difference with the sunshine. It feels like spring !!

Lots of love and positive vibes to everyone x

Charlie xxx


----------



## charlie and lola (Feb 8, 2008)

Kate - Sorry I hadn't read your post until after I had posted mine. Fingers crossed that it is an implantation bleed x keeping fingers and toes crossed that we both get a BFP next week xxx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh Charlie! Fingers crossed hun!


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

HI ladies,

Good luck to all those testing this weekend.

Charlie, your nights sound a lot more fun than mine!!!  

AFM, looking forward to Monday, but we had a booking for work come in yesterday for tomorrow, so there goes my peaceful Sunday.  What did you all take with you for your EC?  I asked but they said I didn't need anything.

  to everyone.


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

To Gldon for tomorrow and C&L for weds (can I count?)

Hazel, hope everything goes well mon and they get lots of eggs and your hormone levels are ok xx

I am such an impatient waiter. Its been THREE days since our consultation wednesday and it seems like forever. 

I wanna get back to work so the time starts going quicker!


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Vicky,

After our final consult (we started at HH in April '09 but I had to have some polyps removed before we started IVF), it took 4 weeks for them to send our coord letter. They called me too, as it was during the postal strike. I hope yours turns up soon, I think we had final consult start of Oct, letter arrived start of Nov and coord appointment was early Dec. I am NHS so not sure if this is slower than private. I started D/Reg end of Dec so in the end it all felt like it happened really quickly once we had the coord letter. 

AFM I started bright red spotting last night and have some this morning. I have no AF cramps but I think it must be the start of AF. Just got to wait and see. 

Thinking of you Gldon   

How are you doing Charlie? 

Kate x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kate, hope its  not a/f for you

I am NHS too, and was assuming similar timescales.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

mackster said:


> PS..had a preggers hormone moment last night! DH and I meant to be having dinner together.At 10.40 he still not back from meeting (which was v important..but being held at the pub after a screening).So Ms hormone stuck her faux fur coat on..a bit of lippy and went storming down to collect him!!OMG..such a fishwife!!!I didn't really know what to say when I got there!!He must remember to feed the fat lady on time..or bear the consequences!!Ha....


   

Definitely the hormones.

Hazel, lots of   for tomorrow EC

GLdon, lots of   for testing today 

kate, I hope it is implantation bleed,  

Charlie and Lola,   

Hope everyone is having a nice day. I saw_ Invictus_ yesterday and recommend it. Brilliant!

Future Mummy


----------



## Gldon (May 8, 2009)

Hi Ladies, 
Just popping in to let you I got a BFP!! I did the test the hospital gave me and didn't believe it so got a digital one which says pregnant 2-3. DH and I are over the moon but still worried about the spotting which started again with a vengeance last night. Praying that this is our time   

   to you all xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Gldon, lots of      that this is it for you xxxxxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Gldon, congratulations Honey!  
Just a thought, if the digital is saying 2/3 weeks it must mean that pregnancy hormones are quite strong, as it could say 1/2 weeks, couldn' t it   ? I think I remember digital says 1/2, 2/3 and even 3/4, depending hormones levels and time when tested? 
Some women do spot a lot and nobody knows why  
are you going to the hosp for a blood test tomorrow? to know HCG levels?

Lots of            

Future Mummy


----------



## charlie and lola (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Gldon - Congratulations babe - you and DH must be on cloud 9 - Fingers crossed the spotting will stop and you'll go full term  

Kate - How are you doing??     I hope your AF hasn't arrived  

Love to everyone else xx

AFM - It's all over unfortunately   AF arrived this morning - It's red and no longer spots ... I tested this morning early and it's a BFN  

Poor DH is saying 'oh don't say it's over wait til OTD',  but I know in my heart it's a fail again  

Wishing everyone lots of BFP and thanks for all your support over the last few weeks. I don't know what to do now... suppose put the frozen embies back in when Hammersmith says it is ok. I just feel I'm going to be back in the same place after the next 2ww. 
Why won't my embies stick?? ARGH...

Sorry


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow congrats Gldon!!! That's amazing I am so happy for you! I   all is well. xx

Charlie, I am so sorry. You must feel devastated. When is your OTD?  Let us know what HH say when you speak to them. I know there is nothing we can say to ease how you feel but am sending lots of   xx

AFM, I have gone from spotting pink/brown Sat, to spotting red today and now have a very light flow of red. So, presuming it's AF although not got any pain as such, just dull aches. Normally I get terrible cramps but have a feeling that will come tomorrow. I still have another 6 days till I can test. I am feeling alright really, just feel a bit in limbo.

Gldon did you get a full flow or just spotting?

xx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Sorry I have been AWOL for over a week now. A lot has happened.

BR we knew it!!  I knew your story sounded like a fairy tale with happily ever after kind of ending. CNONGRATULATIONS to you, your DH and Storm.

Mackster – I am fine thank you. Sorry to hear about your CT syndrome – It gets better with time and disappears after baby comes. DH better watch out   

Kdb – Glad to hear you have managed to say goodbye to your cyst and the same time tasted a bit of Anna’s’ magic – Bring on the treatment train.   

Hazel –Best of luck for EC on Monday.    

Kate. It is not over until the fat lady sings Honey so we will call this implantation bleeding ok. Sending    

Pepper - Hope you are doing ok with your injections – when is your baseline scan? Mine is on Tuesday.

Wow congrats Gldon!!! That's amazing I am so happy for you. Like Future mummy said, some women spot throughout their pregnancy. 2/3 weeks may suggest a very high hormone level or twins. You can always go to HH and confirm.


Charlie, I am so sorry. No word is adequate at this moment so      

Future mummy, Vicky, Mighty Mini and Ceri- hope you are ok?

AFM, nothing much to report. AF has been on and off now for more than 7 days. is this normal? my period normally last for 4 days.
Baseline scan first thing Tuesday morning. Hope I get some one nice for the scan and not hazel’s Mr L hahaha

Love may


----------



## Gldon (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for the messages. DH and I are quietly chuffed!! 

Kate, I started spotting brown/red about 5 days ago and its been on and off. I have used a pad so I could check but it was only worse when wipe. (sorry tmi )
I'm sure its too early for a/f so try and stay positive


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Gldon - congrats hun    I wouldnt be surprised if you had     

Kate - A lot of people bleed at your stage and it usually is implantation, twins which 1 has come away or just twins or just one of those flaming stoopid things that mother nature does to us!    sending you a big  

charlie and lola - so sorry hun    

may - itsnormal for it to be longer than normal. Its cos you are getting rid of everything to make it nice and thin!  

Hi to all


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello gang

Sorry for radio silence - the pregnancy exhaustion has hit me full blast.  Snoozing my way through life I am!

Gldon - that's wonderful wonderful news.  Hurrah hurrah for you!     Hope that spotting doesn't mean anything - many others on here will tell you that you can have a lovely healthy pregnancy with plenty of spotting...

Charlie - so sorry about the bleeding and BFN, but how long until OTD?  It may not be over yet.  .  Many ladies on this thread have had BFPs after a lot of bleeding.  but I know it must be very hard for you and DH.    If you need them, your frosties will be there for you whenever you're ready for them.

Kate - it does sound very early to be bleeding.   I'm sending   along with the rest of the gang.  

May - hello again!  I think that AF while downregging varies wildly between individuals.  But the longer you bleed the better - they want a nice thin lining!  Good luck for the baseline scan on Tuesday!  And to Pepper - assume yours is this week too?  Exciting!!!

Hazel - I have owl-envy.  Have always wanted a pet bird of prey or two.  How lovely lovely to be able to work with them every day.  I'm sure they'll be sending positive vibes to your eggies.  Good luck for tomorrow and enjoy the sedatives!

AFM - apart from the exhaustion I've been feeling rather gloomy - hormones swamping me and we are super-broke so I can't go and do anything frivolous to cheer myself up.  Wish hormones turned me into a demanding lipstick and fur coat girl like Mackster!  I just mope.  And it seems like a long wait until my first scan, though it's only ten days now...  Doesn't really feel real yet.  But I am incredibly lucky, and everything feels fine (continued mild achey womb, sore boobs and the exhaustion being the main symptoms so far) so I must shut up and start seeing the beauty in life!

Hope you all have a fabulous week.

Lots and lots of love

BlancheRabbit xxxx     

PS Ceri - changing my signature now - have been feeling a bit superstitious about changing it in case something goes wrong.... But I must BE MORE POSITIVE


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey lovelies!!!!

Did you all have a wonderful weekend?

I am savouring every last drop of Sun eve..as dreading waddling to work tomorrow!!

Gldon - Soooooooooooooooooo bloody pleased for you and DH!!!Hope you'll be joining the twinnie club with PushOz and myself!!I think mine said 3+ weeks at first..it always says a week in advance for some reason??

PushOz...when is your 20 week scan (or did I miss it when you wrote abt it?).Will you find out sexesI am def finding out...xx

Charlie - oh darling..that sucks!!You know what though..stay positive-you never know what mother nature has in store for us..and as the others have said..thank God for the frosties waiting for a home xx

Dear May...wowsers..that scan has come around quick (prob not to you though)..will be    for you on Tues!!Same for Pepper..what day is yours?


Vicks..hope you and diet going ok..not long for you either!!

BR..Don't worry..i felt the same!I think it's all the months of hoping and now it's come to an end..you hoping it stays that way!!Will you go in to HH for a test or wait for scan?x

Kate..it's early days babes..let's hope it's them implanting!!

Hazel..hv PM'd you..good luck for tomrw..let us know how you get on..x

Mini,FM,TB,Roo and rest of the gang..big Sun eve hello to you all..

Good luck for all this weeks testers!!

My hormones have gone down thankfully and am trying to be nice to DH..although he is now rationing my sweet intake-the twins have developed a v sweet tooth.Am also missing baths and  ..as my MW said both are a no no!!Boooooooooooooooooo!!!

Over and out for now xx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Gldon - congrats!!    Keeping everything crossed for you that this is your time 

Hazel - good luck for EC tomorrow, take a book as you might be there some time!

Charlie - I'm  so sorry  

Kate - really hope it's an implantation bleed, don't give up hope   

Scooter


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Hello Ladies
I am new just wanted to say hi we are due to start at HH in March had 1st consultants appoitment with Anna Carby already, I have 2 cysts come up which she wants to re scan before treatment, which are the chiense herbs which help get rid of them?


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi EcoGirly - lucky you seeing Anna for consultations - she is THE BEST 

Re; getting rid of cysts - you should see a qualified herbalist as the exact formula they prescribe varies person-to-person, and it needs to be personalised for your own constitution. Essentially cysts indicate 'dampness' in the abdomen so the herbs they prescribe will help nourish / promote the circulation of blood (qi) and eliminate dampness by strengthening the spleen / stomach.

In conjunction with this (and credit to Mackster for putting me onto this!) you should ensure you eat Low GI/GL so cut out refined carbs (eg, white flour, all types of sugar, etc) as best you can. Needless to say avoid caffeine and alcohol. I also added a teaspoonful of cinnamon to my breakfast cereal (organic whole oats), and added turmeric to pretty much every evening meal. Both these spices are good for helping regulate insulin levels.

HEre's a fab website which gives you an idea of whether a food is low, medium or high GL. You *can* eat some of the high GL but try to combine with a low GL food at the same time, to balance your blood sugar (eg, handful of nuts (low) with some raisins (high)).

http://www.gl.patrickholford.interactiveprofiling.com/

... but if you are doing IVF then cysts are less of an issue, as they can be removed (drained?) before stimming. BlancheRabbit on this thread had it done (and now has a BFP!!).

Good luck!


p.s. I will forward you a PM from Mackster with all the other diet tips.

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Eco Girly said:


> Hello Ladies
> I am new just wanted to say hi we are due to start at HH in March had 1st consultants appoitment with Anna Carby already, I have 2 cysts come up which she wants to re scan before treatment, which are the chiense herbs which help get rid of them?


Hello Eco Girly 

Good luck with your treatment, and I hope those cycts are soon gone.

AFM... thanks for all your inspiring comments it was so nice to come back to all those! But, I have had a normal heavy  bleed and cramps for almost two days now. It feels exactly the same as my normal AF. I still have to test on Sat as you know, but I don't feel at the moment that this could be normal bleeding for early preg. Still, not drinking or doing anything potential harmful till I know the result. We have just booked up an apartment in Devon to stay in at the end of Feb which is a great thing to look forward to. Last two times we have been I have not been able to surf or drink due to all this so I am very excited about the prospect of a more relaxing week this time! I just hope it's  !

Don't want this to come across as negative, it's just easier for me to presume it's normal AF for now.

Gldon - how is the spotting?

Charlie - thinking of you today 

Lots of love to all xx


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi all, I haven't been here for ages and ages - life and a new doggy (retired greyhound called Foxy) have taken over.
Congratulations   to all of you with BFPs and lots of     to you with less good news.  We will get there girls, honest!

Well, we are nearing our TX for FET.  Started downregging a few weeks ago and have been on the patches for nearly a week.  As ever no side effects so I am convinced that its not working  

After two NHS fresh cycles this is our first private one (FET) which we are doing through 92 Harley Street.  I cannot tell you how chilled out it is to go and have scans at the Harley Street clinic.  The sonographer is amazing and they have this big plasma screen above you to see what she is seeing.  The only time we have to set foot at the HH is for the actual transfer so I am very pleased about that! 

I guess it is dawning on me that we are getting to the scary bit that none of our 4 frosties will make it  .  I am still going for acupuncture and the therapist is very positive about frozen cycles but I just have a worry it will all go wrong.  Any of you know of good FET success stories or have done FET before?

Gilly x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

C&L-

Kate-Can understand the feeling of wanting to presume its normal a/f

Mackster-Yea, diet is going well thanks, except from a slip up last night, but back on it today

EcoGirly-Just wanted to say hi xx

Gilly-Hope your frosties defrost fine xx   

 to everyone else

AFM, CD4 now, a/f is easing up a little. Started charting again today so I know for definite when I Ov this cycle again, so I know when to expect a/f, hoping for another 50 day cycle as at least then it will be consistent.


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Gilly, and welcome.  I started out private at 92HS and it really is soooooo much more pleasant than HH!  Claire (sonographer) is indeed lovely, as are all the staff there.  Are you seeing Mr L or Mr T?  I think they're both fab.

Another thread I've been posting on had two FET successes before Xmas, and am sure there would be a board here on FF especially for frosties?

Wishing you and your frosties loads of luck!
xoxo


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi KD, yes Claire is lovely and very efficient.  She has not time for the sonographers at the HH though!  Apparently they make too many mistakes and worry women needlessly sometimes. I had a classic one when they told me that I had no follicles and a perfectly empty ovary when they were actually scanning a fibroid!  

I am under Dr Carby who is now practising privately at 92 Harley Street.  I am going to request having her to do my transfer if possible after the good reviews I hear on here!


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

OMG!!  That is a worry... I know they are super busy at HH and under a lot of time pressure, but you're right - we hang on their every word, so they should choose them carefully!  (and get their eyes checked   )

Oooh didn't know AC was now in HS.  How fantastic!  Are you having acu there too?


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

At work so can't stay..but love that Ms Carby pops up EVERYWHERE...she is like the Easter bunny or Santa Claus.... 

I BELIEVE IN HER!!!

Good luck Gilly..have heard GREAT things abt Frosties...

love to everyone else..can't stay as boss peeping over shoulder xx


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

At home Anna Carby is known as Miss Killer Heels!  Please tell me she does TX in her Manolos!    The FET success rates are lower than fresh of course, but my acupuncturist is saying that rats are improving dramatically nowadays.  I am having accu at The London Acupuncture Clinic at 126 Harley Street, I really like them there and they are cheaper that HH.

KD, the HH have had many successes but you are right they are very busy and easy to just blurt out what they shouldn't.  After waiting for ages one day and finally getting scanned I was called back in because they forgot to print anything out!


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello everyone!

Wow what a busy weekend.... so much going on...

Gldon -   so so so pleased to hear you got your bfp   that the 2/3 weeks on the test is a good sign for you

Charlie      thinking of you during such a hard time, hope you are doing ok

Kate lots of   for you too, I know this will be a hard week waiting for test day, hope you are doing ok. The holiday sounds lovely though  

Hazel - how did today go? Have been thinking of you and   they managed to get lots of wonderful eggs.

BR - hope the hormones start behaving for you soon! Good to see your signature change  

Ecogirly welcome to the thread - hope the cysts behave, am sure super anna c will sort them out for you


----------



## Gldon (May 8, 2009)

Hi Ladies,
Just wanted to say thanks for the messages, we still can believe it and are keeping everything crossed 

Gilly, I had Anna Carby for transfer and DH wanted to ask her where her heels were!! 

Kate77, Hang in there til otd. I have researched lots since I started spotting and there are many positive stories.    

Hazel, Hope e/c went well today.   

Afm, I called HH today and have been given a scan date for 2wks time. I also spoke to a nurse as someone advised me to continue Progesterone to try and control bleeding but she said they don't do that! I asked to speak to a doctor so she spoke to Ms Carby who has issued me a prescription to collect. The nurse told me they don't normally do this for nhs patients so I would have to pay for it. Very happy now.


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh that's good Gldon. If only they offered this sort of info, instead of you having to ask! Great you have your prescription though. I know you will be feeling a mixture of emotions waiting for your scan, but it all sounds very positive and the continued progesterone sounds promising. 

Thanks for your advice re otd. 

x


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Just realised that the post I was writing earlier didn't get lost and did get posted!!!! Was fuming at the laptop when it disappeared!!    

Did get cut off before I said a welcome to Gilly and good luck for FET - my DH din't notice Anna Carby's heels, he is always too busy looking at her fishnets!!!  

Good luck with your scan tomorrow May   I have another week to wait until mine, just want to get started on simming now though!!!

Px


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Well, just got back from EC.  I was so scared, but it was fine, was chatting away to one of the doctors, then said "Oh, I fell asleep", and that was it all done!!  Plus, got 16 eggs AND they will do the ET on Wednesday, rather than freeze.  I'm so happy.

Threw up in the car on the way home though - hope it was just a reaction to the medication.

Oh, and Dan went to put my suppositry in for me, managed to break it, and sprayed himself in the face with painkiller.  Hilarious!!  Everyone wanted to know what we were laughing at.


----------



## Gldon (May 8, 2009)

Hazel. Thats fantastic news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
xxx


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Yeah on the eggs  

Yeah ET can go ahead this week  

  at Dans suppositry exposure!!!!!

 for a big party for the eggs and   tonight

Pxxx


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Mackster - No you haven't missed our 20 week scan we've got another month to go.  Off to see the midwife on Wednesday don't really know what to expect.  Our local hopsital won't tell you the sex of the babies and there is a sign up saying don't even ask!!!

Gilly - HH's rates are improving quite a lot and I've heard that FET rates are going in the same direction.  I can only sing their praises for my successful FET.

Pushoz


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Yay to Hazel   and her eggs

QQ for those of you that have been through EC. How far could you walk the day of EC once you were let out of Hammersmith and what about the day after, how did you feel?

Just wondered as we are thinking of booking the Holiday Inn Express which is 1 tube station up from East Acton station (East acton 10 min walk from Hammersmith)  from the night before EC to the day of transfer (3 nights) when it comes to it


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi all,

vicky, you are not supposed to walk after EC, and the nurses at HH  usually ask you to get your car driven by partner if possible to front of entrance so that you don't even have to walk to car park, or they book you a taxi.
The next day for me has always been fine to walk, but the docs recommend you take it easy. After transfer, it is important that you don't walk  either, on the day ( well not recommended).

Hazel, great result! lots of      for call tomorrow . 

Hope everyone is having a nice evening,

Future Mummy


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hurrah for the Hazel eggies!

Hope that magical things are happening in those petri dishes tonight  - and that you don't feel too beaten up!

SO glad that they are going to do transfer on Weds.  I think day 2 transfers are great (speaking from experience!).

Fingers firmly crossed for your fertilisation news tomorrow morning.

Lots of love 

BlancheRabbit XXX


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks FM, can get hubby to bring the car , will just need out how to drive there from the hotel then


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Gldon - congrats! 

Charlie (((hugs)))

Vicky - With my last egg collection I was told (as are most people) not to walk even back to the car. They also told me that due to the sedation I wasn't allowed to go to work the next day. I don't remember being told that last time, but maybe it's because my collection was quite late in the afternoon?? I was also quite achey the second time and very glad that I didn't have to go to work, though I was fine looking after myself at home.


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Get you Hazel!!!  Fantastic news!  

Vicky - is that the Holiday Inn in North Acton?  Very easy to drive to / from HH - just head east along the A40 (Western Ave) then turn left when you get the to big Homebase in East Acton.  Past Iceland, turn right and straight along to the hospital.  Parking is £1.80 / hr after 9am so take lots of coins with you!  A minicab wouldn't be much if you wanted to leave the car at the hotel.


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi KDB-Yea thats the one, we stayed there the other week as I had a hospital appt in London on the Thurs and then my scan at HH on the fri morning, found it very nice and thought it would be nice to relax there


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Good idea  

If you like Thai food let me know, as there is a fab restaurant in East Acton where you might feel like going one of the nights you're there.  (DH and I used to live nearby and we ate there almost weekly!!  And so cheap too)


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Do you mean the Thai that's called something like Number One Thai? We eat there at lunchtimes sometimes as close to the Beeb. So cheap and nice too! x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Gilly ... have you checked out the FET boards 

*Frozen Embryo Transfer ~ *CLICK HERE


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Vicky - We live in Abbots Langley and DH drove in to Hammersmith for EC and both my ETs and then drove me home.  We left early for the ET but then went and had a cooked breakfast in the hopsital restuarant.   It's a really easy trip straight down the M1, don't let me stop you staying in the hotel but there really is no need unless you fancy the change of scenery.   For our scans we drove to ruilsip and got the tube to East Acton but I certainly wouldn't recommend it after EC or ET.

Just bear in mind after EC you might feel a bit uncomfortable and do you sleep well in a strange bed?

Pushoz


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

We live in st albans and drove for all of ours too. EC is an early one so you wil beat the traffic. ET is usually after 9 so again not much traffic. I wouldn't waste your money and you will want your home comforts.  

20 week scan went well yesterday  

Hi Gilly


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

We drove down weds and last yr for the 1st SA, and yea its an easy drive and will be doing it for the scans but we really enjoyed staying in the hotel and I will find it easier to relax there than at home


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi babes,

BlancheRabbit- you story still brings tears to my eyes. 

Mackster- I am sure you can indulge in a little bit of sweeties now. I Emailed Anna Carby Like we discussed she was very kind and reassuring.  

Gldon – congrats again

Pepperoni_ I know how you feel about Stim. Some days I just want to get the whole thing over with.   

Hazel – 16 is a fab number. Well done you!!    

Charlie - 

Kate -  

Scooter- how are you babe?

EcoGirly- Welcome and good luck with your treatment.

Gilly good luck with FET, Glad you are enjoying HS

Vicky- like future mummy said, walking after EC and ET is not recommended.

AFM, baseline scan went OK, came back with prescription of Gonal F. they will call me this afternoon to tell me when to start stim and what dosage to be on. Although I know it will not be less than 225 as I E- mailed our special person and she said since I did not respond well to 115 they will start me with 225 and above.

Big hello to the rest of the gang, going to fish out my hot water bottle.

may


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi May, glad the scan went well. Hope you can start stimming soon. Think we will stay in the hotel and will just get hubby to bring car round to pick me up.


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Had a call from clinic, to start stim on Thursday the 11th on 225 gonal f

Vicky I think it is better to stay in a hotel close by, we almost missed our apt today. 

Hi everyone
may


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Yay for being able to stim from Thursday 

well 1 out of 4 weeks gone till I hopefully get my co ordination appt letter, is so hard when you aren't working to keep your mind off things. Got my occy health consultation tomorrow morning so hopefully can sort out getting a phased return to work


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Hazel - good luck for ET tomorrow, you should have lots of lovely frosties aswell  

Mini - how exciting!

May - great news that you can start stimming

Mackster - if you are pg then you allowed to eat as much haribo as you like (it's in the rules  )

I had an appointment with my endocrinologist on Monday.  I was hoping he'd say that I was ok to start FET but they might want to do some more blood tests to check my condition has stabilised 1st, I'm waiting for them to call me.  I'm finding it really frustrating as I feel really well and emotionally feel ready to get started.

Scooter


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Morning lovely ladies,

Just popping in to see if there was any news from Hazel, hoping all good news after EC and ET can go ahead today..... look fwd to hearing you are PUPO!!!! 

Scooter really hope you get the go ahead soon for FET, exciting times!!! 

May - hoorah for the start of stims!!!! Great news, moving forwards at last!

Mini - glad to hear all looking good on the 20 week scan, bet it was exciting!! Lots of   for the second half!!

How are all the rest of the pregnant hammersmith ladies doing? Hope you are all well and enjoying your beautiful bumps  

good luck with your OH appointment today Vicky - hope you get back to work soon

I'm enjoying a relaxing day off today, definatly feel like I need a day doing nothing! AF finally arrived this morning, hoorah!! Hoping the tiredness will now improve, bored with having no energy!!! Anyway must get moving, meeting friend for breakfast   then going to dentist   but followed by acupuncture  

Catch up later
Pepper xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi pepperoni-not long till your scan now xxx

Hazel-Best wishes for today xx

Just had occy health call. They said a phased return would be best and they don't know why work are reluctant about it


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello gang

Just popping on to fret about Hazel - we havn't heard from her since just after her EC...

Hazel if you're out there I hope that you are having lovely embies put on board this morning and that everything is wonderful!  Do let us know when you feel up to it...  

Pepper - so glad you're having some lovely time off

May - very touched that Storm and I bring a tear to your eye.  I still can't quite believe it myself!  Good luck for starting stimming next week!

Mackster - I WISH I could eat sweets...  I have such bonkers blood sugar levels that I can't ever    But when I've got the energy I'm going to make a nice sugar-free carrot cake!

AFM - I've got my first scan next Tuesday.  Boobs getting enormous and even more sore (didn't think it was possible) and I'm really exhausted - particularly in the afternoons.  But I'm feeling much much more cheerful and spend my days counting my blessings!

Lots of love

BlancheRabbit XXX


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

PS Scooter - really hope that you get the go ahead soon.  I'm sure that you're desperate to be reunited with your frost-babies!

XXX


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

hELLO MY LOVELIES,

Yet again skiving work-so will be quick!!

Where art though Hazel..hope your embies nestling in well..  ..let us know you ok!

BR..You watch..your boobs will exceed all your expectations,,,I have never had any boobs..and went from 34b to 36 DD..and yesterday bought 36DD bra..and it doesn't fit!! Be careful what you wish for! My DH calls them fools gold..as you can look but not touch!!

BR..I too have crazy blood sugar levels-I had to live like a monk before my cycle!That's why DH restricting my sweets-my family also has a history of bad diabetes..thus he worried about Gestational diabetes for the twinnies!!!
Having said that I just polished off a sm Green and Blacks white choccy whilst hiding at work!!

May...good PMA will get you everywhere!!!!

Scooter..have everything crossed for your go ahead!Try to keep that sense of well being,,it will help A LOT!!

Vicks..I would stay at nice hotel too if you able...why not make a hol out of it!!

Mini..sooo glad 20 weeks went well!!!Did you peek at the sex..or did you refrain?

Pepper..how was your acupuncture?I kinda miss my acu sessions!!I also went to dentist yesterday..it's been my 4th temp filling since BFP...it fell out straight away last night again...
Yay for AF arriving today!!

Anyhooo..heyyy to everyone else-best get back to work!! I have my 16 week MW appt this Fri..hope I get to hear heartbeats!!What else happens at 16 weeks?

Byeeeeexx


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

loving the fools gold line!! My DH will be estatic when I tell him.... I am a small 34b too.... fingers crossed I will be able to give him some big (.Y.) for easter  

Acupuncture was fab as always, very chilled, happy, relaxed and calm now  

Px


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi All

Like Mackster I'm being sneaky and having a quiet 15 minutes!

Mackster - We had our 16 week appointment yesterday and apparently it's to ensure you have a care plan organised.  Basically that means have you got your 20 week and 24 week scans booked.  She tested my wee and blood pressure and that was it.  She didn't listen to the heartbeats but apparently everyone else I have spoken to has had their's listened to.

BR - Not long now until your first scan will keep my fingers crossed for you.

Scooter - hope everything goes well and you get to start the FET asap

Vicky - Hope that work get their act together and sort out your phased return asap.  We have a policy at work whereby if you are off longer than a specific period you have to have a phased return.  Can't remember whether it was 6 or 8 weeks.

Mini - Oh was the 20 week scan interesting?  Bet you was a real change in your little one. 

Pepper - You've reminded me that I've got to sort out a new dentist as I haven't had one since my old one retired. Hope you enjoy your Day off.

HAzel - Hope everything went well if you had ET today.

AFM - working like mad at the moment but not very motivated.  Winding down I think to our holiday!!!!!  Oh not long after that it's our 20 week scan, oh all exciting.

Pushoz


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Well hellooo ladies, sorry I haven't been on all day, after HH this morning, we ended up going shopping.  So much for resting, but they did say carry on as normal.  Plus the guy doing the transfer said that when you stand up, the embie floats up, rather than falling down, so I felt a bit better!!

Only had one put back in the end, it was almost 2 but about 30 minutes before the ET they checked them, and ones they thought were abnormal with 2 nuclei in each cell were actually just about to divide, leaving us with 3 good ones, so SET for us this time.  I'm a little bit disappointed that we didn't get two, but at least the one that went back is a good'n.  We've got a nice photo of it as well, which is so lovely.  I want to frame it but Dan said it's daft.  We've (I've!) called it Mabel.

PUPO - OTD is 24/02/2010.  14 sleeps to go!!       

Pepper, glad your AF arrived at last.  And hope your dentist wasn't too bad, I'm trying really hard not to go until I am officially pregnant, as I don't want to pay if I don't have to!!!

Hope everyone else is feeling lovely and good today.

xxxx


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello Hazel!!!

So so soooooo good to hear your news............

      

your PUPO!!!!! YIPEEEEEE!!!!!!!!

   Go mabel   go mabel   go mabel  

Now go get your feet up and start to relax..... tell Dan he is now your personal slave for 2 weeks!!!

Pepper xxx


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Hazel congrats on being PUPO.  YOu're not being silly wanting to put your picture in a frame on my bedside cabinet I've got the framed picture of our two embies.  Loving the name "mabel" think it makes it all seem so much more real, we called ours Rogan Josh (as in the curry, know I'm stating the obvious but one of our firends thought that it was two good Irish names LOL)

Pushoz


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm exhausted already, don't feel like I've stopped all day.  The most lying down I got was during the ET!!  And we're going out tonight.

Never mind, tomorrow we're not doing anything, then Friday we're taking our friend out on a mystery trip (it's to an amazing bookshop in Buckinhamshire, but she won't know that!!), then it's Dans birthday on Saturday.  Hopefully that'll be it and I can chill a bit before I go back to work on Wednesday.

Really should have planned this a bit better - it's not like it was short notice or anything.

Pushoz - I knew what Rogan Josh was.  You've made me want curry now!

Pepper - I think he'll be my slave until the novelty wears off or he can't be bothered to make his own tea, or the animals need feeding and it's cold outside.  He's already go annoyed with "The baby wants some cake, the baby doesn't like heavy metal music in the car, the baby wants you to go in the shop"!!


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hurrah for Mabel!

Well done Hazel.  Do try and get some rest though - Mabel won't fall out but you do want your body to be relaxed and receptive by Sunday onwards - implantation time!  

  

BlancheRabbit XXX


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Sorry Ive been so quiet recently, baby Ben is a doddle to look after, its the 2 1/2 year old who is so smart and speaks so well that he can properly reason and argue with me that is the problem.  He was off to call the police the other day as I was angry with him! I am now using phrases like "I am the boss" and "because I say so". !!

Im really out of the loop with the news. So glad all the pregnancies are progressing well, its such an exciting time.

Scooter, fingers crossed you are given the ok. When are they meant to be gettign back to you?

Hazel, hello   You are now a "precious vessel" enjoy and milk it. 

Helen


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Yay Hazel!!  Wishing you tonnes of luck and   
xoxo


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Hazel - great news, take it easy!!!

BR - I started as a 32b and ended up 32E, but like Mackster says they can look but no touching 

Mrs GG - lovely to see you on here, I know what you mean about troublesome toddlers!  The hosp were meant to get back to me on Monday but of course they haven't, need to do some chasing up  

Scooter


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Mrs-GG said:


> its the 2 1/2 year old who is so smart and speaks so well that he can properly reason and argue with me that is the problem. He was off to call the police the other day as I was angry with him! I am now using phrases like "I am the boss" and "because I say so". !!


    This really made me laugh  nice to hear from you Helen 



HazelW said:


> Plus the guy doing the transfer said that when you stand up, the embie floats up, rather than falling down


Well that's a new one  congratulations on being PUPO  maybe try and rest a little though if you can  well done Hun    

Pepper your day sounds very nice apart from the dentist part 

Lots of   to everyone 

Future Mummy


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi Ladies
Thanks for the advice on the cysts, am waiting for my co-ordination appointment it's been 3 1/2 weeks seems like years I have been waiting, the women is on hols till Monday nightmare!!


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hazel-Congrats on being PUPO xx

Ecogirly-Did you get told when you would get yours. We were told 4 weeks but that was because it was an inital appt and had to await nhs funding confirmation, not sure about your situation?


----------



## kathleenc (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi Fertility girls, 

I've been radio silence yet again so all and all, a rubbish member! I just couldn't bring myself to write about it during the 2ww. I was reading and excited to hear about so much progress. 

I tested yesterday (one day early b/c DH couldn't be around this morning) and got a BFP so another SET success story. I really can't believe it. DH said he wasn't surprised but I was shocked. Just something about not letting yourself hope after 2 years, I guess. 

Blanche Rabbit, Gldon, look forward to hearing about your scans as you are just ahead of me! Good luck!  I must admit I'm still feeling a bit anxious and trying not to get too excited until after the scan. Do you feel like that? 

Hazel - glad to hear you have lots of fun planned for the 2ww. I was similar and it really helped me get through, still it was tough - I had 0% productivity at work. As for framing the little cell pics, I'm all for it! We already laughed about how it's our first pic for the album. 

Kate, how is it going with the IUI wait? Hang in there and think positive. 

Eco-girly - I had to wait ages for my coordination appointment and it was so frustrating. The good news is it was all up from there and things really moved along once we had the dates in place. 

Lots of good luck and wishes to May, Pepper, and the other girls stimming. I found it helped to count down the days I had to do the shots!

Also, what's up with the Dentist? Are you supposed to go if when you get pregnant? I feel clueless!


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kathleen


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

kathleenc said:


> Hi Fertility girls,
> 
> I've been radio silence yet again so all and all, a rubbish member! I just couldn't bring myself to write about it during the 2ww. I was reading and excited to hear about so much progress.
> 
> ...


Congrats!! That is fantastic news! Very excited for you.

Thanks for asking after me. I have had my period all week since Sunday, so on OTD (Saturday) not really expecting anything but negative. I have had a few days of being upset but alright now and booked a UK holiday for the week after next so got something to look forward to. If by some miracle I get a bfp I will let you know but I have had a very very heavy period so can't think that's normal.

Kate xx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Whooooppeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations KathleenC & DH!!! How exciting! xoxo

[fly]      [/fly]

Kate honeybee


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hurrah hurrah hurrah!  SO pleased for you KathleenC.  Brilliant news - and like you say, more success for the single embies!        

Keep us updated on your progress please!!!

Kate.  So sorry about the bleeding.  I really hope that it turns out to be a red herring.  Good luck for Saturday    

Thanks ladies for the boob advice - have you got any recommendations on maternity bras??  I'm wearing a sort of unstructured t-shirt bra at the moment, but I don't think it's going to do anything for me for much longer!

Other than that, nothing much to report.  Very sleepy and reading lots of vampire novels...

Lots of love

BlancheRabbit xxx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Just popping by uber quickly..

Congrats KATHLEEN          We are certainly building up our tally of BFP's!!!

BR..I have just bought a nice Maternity Bra (lacy no)from H&M..they also do t'shirt material ones.Take my advice and get measured first though..as I have had to take bra's back..and is gtg on my (. ) (. )...ha!!!!

KD...not long now for your trip home..you lucky cow!!!How you feeling health wise??

Kate..hang in there till test day hon...you never know..   

May..how you doin?Might see you tomorrowOr more to the point,you'll see me and I'll be none the wiser.. 

Anyone know of any good questions to ask at 16 week scan? I am going to find out why the heck my bump is SO low!!!


Anyhoooo..love to all my mateys....xxx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Kathleen - brilliant news! 

Kate   

Mackster - hope your c/u goes ok

Scooter


----------



## happycoach (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi 

I'm a new member so please give me time to read through all recent posts !!
I am under hammersmith hospital had ivf last year but miscarr at 6weeks 

We froze our eggs and now starting a frozen cycle bit lost about it all start buslien today does anyone know if it ok to train lightly at the gym had two different responses from the hospital but gym is my stress relief !!!

also are there any advantage to the frozen cycle  Really worried about unfreeze our 9 eggs what if none come out ok ?? We are bhs funded so had to use frozen 

Just feel I need to write down my thoughts everything is wizzing in my head !!!

Arhhhh


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Mackster - are you going find out if they are pink or blue ones? Or possibly one of each?

They were able to tell me at my 16 week scan

Good luck
x


----------



## Gldon (May 8, 2009)

Kathleenc, Congratulations on your BFP     I feel exactly the same as you, I'm staying grounded until my scan. Its another 2ww to drive us crazy!!!!! 

Happycoach, Good luck with your cycle  

Kate,      

   to everyone else


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Arh another positive story congrats girls!
Vicky-Am NHS too they said 4 weeks for our co-ordination appt to come through, should be starting injections end of march, not quite sure how im going to cope as when Anna Carby was talking to me about the needles I nearly fainted so am going to have to do lots of practising beforeI start on myself.


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Ecogirly-Hopefully you get yours through soon then. Pepperoni said she was told to call if she didn't have the letter within 4 weeks, so although I wasn't told that I may have to ring them if I haven't heard. Am paranoid about stuff getting lost in the post

I think I will hoepfully be starting injections end of april, so will only be 4 weeks behind you xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Kathleenc congratulations!   

Happycoach, welcome  , I think the gym is OK during this phase ( D/R ) , but when you start the stimulation, maybe not? Mind you,  you might not feel like it!
HH will not necessarily thaw all frozen eggs in one go, they might see how the first 3 or so do and then advise ( I think but not sure)? you can call someone in the embryology department and ask them all the questions you have   , maybe it depends on what you want ( go to blastocysts or not? )
Lots of    for your cycle

Future Mummy


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hello all,

happycoach- Welcome and good luck with you cycle

Kathleenc   
Mackster- 16 weeks already! well done you. day off tomorrow so will not see you   there is no rule about questions. ask what ever you remember. you will be able to hear the heart beat at 16 weeks, second part of your screening test will be done and all your blood result will be discussed with you if they have not done so already. blah blah blah    goddluck

Ecogirly-   your appointment come sooner

Kate  
Hazel  Well done for being PUPO

Pepper, glad your AF is here at last, hopefully you will start stim soon

  for all other gang members

AFM, First Stim jab went well
May


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi May, glad the first swimming jab went ok xx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Good luck Mack - I reckon it's one pink and one blue, if anyone is taking bets  

Welcome HappyCoach, am sure 'light' exercise is fine especially if you've been doing it for years.  Know what you mean about it being stress relief... I have found decreasing my gym workout frequency / intensity to be the biggest sacrifice to make for TTC!!


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Hmmmmm..... 2 pink I think!!!     Lots of luck Mack - can't wait to hear!!

 Congratulations Kathleen   such great news and another BFP for HH!! Lets hope the luck continues

   for you Kate, hope that the test goes ok tomorrow. Will be thinking of you    

Well done on starting stimms May and glad to hear all went ok, fingers crossed they continue that way. I've been having THE worst headaches since AF arrived, hoping they will leave with her when she goes!! Will hopefully be a week behind you then and will start next thurs  

Ecogirly - hope the co-ordination appt comes through quickly for you, try not to stress about the injections - hard I know! I have been amazed at how quickly you get used to them  

Happycoach - lots and lots of luck for this cycle, hoping all goes well 

Hazel how are you doing my PUPO friend?? Hope you are managing some feet up time?

Lots of love to everyone else 
Pepper xxx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey chicolada's....

Ha     re the bet on sexes..I wish I knew already....it's only 16 weeks today-so appt was just for heartbeats and blood results etc.All seems fine so far    

But if I were a gamblin man...I'd go for pink and blue...I     anyhow!!!

Just went for a lovely walk to Portobello markets-although it rained the whole bloody time.

Pepper..make sure you drinking LOADS of water hon..might help those pesky headaches!!

KD..how long you spending in Sydney?I'm still battling to book our tix home for Christmas thru to Feb..but airlines won't realease Feb 2011 return flights yet..and price is creeeppinngggg..grrrrrrrrrrrrr.Up to £1000 each so far!!

Anyhooo..best be off..hope you enjoying day off Ms May xx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Mackster, glad your apt went well. me think hmmmm pink and blue. 
I am really enjoying my day off. DH is also off so this is like our vals day since i am working the weekend.
QQ do you  during stim?
pepper Plenty of water and milk if you drink milk  

Vicky thanks. how are you?
  to everyone else
May


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Didn't know about the milk.... thanks for that May 

Right off to find a cow


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Happycoach

I'm sure a couple of gym sessions won't do any harm with my first cycle I went spinnign twice a week and was fine.  Did they not discuss the plan with you at co-ordination about how many they would defrost.  My friend had 9 and they weren;'t going to have defrost them all however she wanted to go for Blasto so they agreed to it I think if I remember rightly they were going to defrost 4.  We had all our 4 defrosted and despite them only recommending that 2 were frozen 3 defrosted perfectly.

Pushoz


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi everyone.

Not long to go now Mackster!  Hope you're looking forward to your scan!

Happycoach - I would think it's fine as long as you're not doing anything new.

Pepper - I'm doing fine, another hectic day but at least it makes the days go faster.  I'm totally exhausted in the evenings though, as is Dan.  We think it's just the stress of the last couple of weeks catching up with us.  Couldn't sleep last night either so that doesn't help.  Am getting funny aches and pains in tummy-type area - probably just healing up from EC.  I realise it's far too soon for anything to be happening.  The knicker checking has already grown to epic proportions, even though it's too soon for AF yet.  I'm only 3 days in - heaven knows what I'll be like by the end.  I wish I was like a telly-tubby and had a little hole in my tummy so I could see what was going on!!

Hope everyone is OK.

xxxxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi all,

started the Valentine week end now   bought us or should I say DH a helium balloon that shows a teddybear hugging a heart and I have attached it to his bedside table , then started on some champagne   ( he is due home anytime now, to have me greeting him with a glass   ) half price at Sainsbury   and not bad at all! 
the card will be given tomorrow night after midnight as we are going out to play chess  

Mackster, I think it could be   
I heard somewhere that when it is single pregnancy, the tummy is high and really protruding at the front when it is a   and low and on the sides if it is  
not sure if it is always that way, or how it is when it is twins, but if not 2  , then   ?
I think maybe     

Have a lovely Valentine week end everyone  

Future Mummy


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey everyone. Got my phased return agreed, so start back on mornings next week, gradually building up my hours.

Really hate having varying cycles as it means I have no idea when we will get to start IVF yet


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Mackster, glad your scan went well     Am popping over to Sydney for five days at the end of March, and will finally get to meet my 18 month old godson (at his naming ceremony)!!  btw, I paid £1100 for my Lon-Akl ticket    (Emirates)  It is sooooo exe in summer!  Hope you can get yours sorted soon.

FM - chess?  Whereabouts do you play, just with friends?

Hello and   to everyone, hope you have a wonderful weekend


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Morning ladies. Just popping in to report my  

It was expected, so it's ok. Does anyone know how long it takes for the letter to come summarizing the cycle/confirming next steps? I am guessing a few weeks?

xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Kate, I am really sorry  

KDB, it is mainly DH and I only, playing chess, at a bar where other people play too,  but occasionally with friends. Otherwise we play at home  

Have a nice weekend all,

Future Mummy


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kate no idea about the timing for the letter but wanted to give you a


----------



## kathleenc (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi all, 

Hazel, I also think I had twinges and funny aches from almost straight after ET and I'm sure I know when implantation was (back pain)... so take heart in the signs!

May, I  think  on stim is fine (i did and so far so good) but keep in mind that at your 9 day scan, they could tell say they want to do EC as early as the next day I think!

Kate,   - Hope you can treat yourself to something this weekend and get on to the next cycle soon! You might want to call and try to get info on the timing for letters, continuing with next steps, etc. It can't hurt. 

AFM, Thanks for all the    . 

Mackster, how did it work when you transitioned from HH to St Mary's? I want to switch back there too as it is just a few streets from us and I really liked everyone during my fertility investigations.  Did you just call up and ask for a doctor or was HH involved in that? Any suggestions on doctors or anything else at St Mary's? Also, my bet is on   . 

Sounds like everyone's got some fun weekend plans - enjoy!


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Kate just wanted to send lots of big  
I know that  you were expecting the BFN but it is still hard. Hope you can enjoy the weekend and fingers crossed you hear quickly from the HH 

May you tip on the milk is working   not shouting too loudly about it but so far so good today  

Lots of valentines weekend love to everyone
              

Pepper xxx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

HAPPY VALENTINES WEND (IT'S ALSO MY BDAY ON MON-AND PARTY TONIGHT..SO IT'S A SPECIAL WEND FOR MOI)

Kate..sending you lots of    ....

Kathleen..I also live 2 streets away from St Marys..we can hook up one day if you like!! My GP asked which hospital I would like to be referred to-so pop into yours soon,to share the good news and get referred over.I think you may have to wait until after your 6 week scan at HH..to get legally signed out!!

FM enjoy the chess!!!We love playing scrabble..not as much skill...but ...

KD..I feel better about my v high airfares now..muchos...

Gotto go make myself look like party time Mackster for pardeee..

Love to May,Ceri,TB,Scoots,N Fox,Vick,Pepper and gang xxx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

HAPPY VAL TO ALL THE GANG

Kate- lots o love    

kathleenc- thanks for the reply

Happy birthday Mackster, hope you have a lovely party.

May


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Happy birthday Mackster 

Hope you have a great eve, enjoy your party!

Pepper
xxx


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Happy birthday Mackster xxxxx

So sorry Kate    

AFM, odd sharp pain in stomach area today, but trying really hard not to read too much into it.  It's far to early for implantation today, so was probably wind or healing up from ET!

xxxxxxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Happy birthday Mackster xxx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Kate   even though it was disappointed, there's always a flicker of hope.  Not sure about the follow-up letter but fingers crossed it comes soon.

Mack, have a fab time at the party tonight!       Do you have a new party dress??  My birthday is on Thursday   You're turning 36 too?  DH and I are sneaking off to Claridge's for lunch and it's only £30 set menu for three courses!

Pepper - sounds promising


----------



## lilac1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi all,

Please may i join you? I've been ttc for just over two years with pcos, and DH has some morphology/motility  
issues with his swimmers. We were referred to HH from St Albans last year and have just started our first IVF cycle. We had our co-ord appt at the end of Jan and as i was on CD6 that day, they said i could start on that cycle so i started down-regging on friday. Am soooo glad to have started!! The jabs haven't been too bad so far...

Hope everyone is well and have a lovely Valentines. Oh and hope you had a great party Mackster - happy birthday!!

Looking forward to getting to know everyone - you all sound so lovely!!


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Welcome Lilac!
Its really great on here, everyone is supportive and helpful!
Kate, sorry to hear your news  - am thinking of you
we had our bfn and from what i can gather they sent a letter or write a letter the same day although we didn't receive it straight away lol
we went for a review appointment and got one within a few weeks when i spoke to them they said they were booking treatment cycles for march in jan - don't know if that is any help?

Mackster - hope you had a fantastic birthday!

Hi and Happy Valentines to all out there!!

xx


----------



## Gldon (May 8, 2009)

Happy Valentines Day   

Mackster, Belated Happy Birthday. Hope you enjoyed your party  

Kate, So sorry


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

HAPPY VALENTINES FF BUDDIES..     

Thanks so much for all the b'day wishes!! It was my party last night-but b'day tomorrow (am just milking it for all it's worth).So Gldon..you actually early with your salutations!!

Party went really well...except for a hoarse throat!!I managed to stay awake for the entire 6 hours..and only hv a sm glass of bubbles and half glass vino!!!

WELCOME to Lilac..this will be your second home babes...let us know if you ever need anything!!

KD..Hey B'day twin...we are exacto mundo same age!!This is going to be YOUR YEAR honey!!!xx

Hey Little Miss S..hope you enjoy Valentines Day! 

Hiya Vicks..how you feeling?

My DH is cooking for me tonight..apparently that's my present..booooooooooooooooo!!!!My card is in 'the office' apparently....he is off to retrieve it soon..yah whatever!!Ha!!

Anyhoo..need to get off here so I can give him some more shtick!!


Byeeeeeeeeeexhi to everyone else..May,Ceri and gang


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Kate I'm so sorry to hear your news  .  The letter should be with you within two weeks and it will give you a co-ord appt.  There can be a long wait for these though.  The first time was 6 weeks for me and the second time they totally messed it all up for me and it was 10+ weeks.  I said this was unacceptable and went private for my review because we were doing private FET following the unsuccessful cycle anyway. I actually gave detailed feedback and a complaint to Anna Carby about the admin at HH last year so I hope everything has been sorted out now.

Mackster - Happy Birthday!

Well we have the go ahead for TX on Tuesday    Bad, bad timing as i have an exhibition opening on Wed so I am on lave and letting the tam do it.  I'm just going to the evening do    I was only on the HRT patches for 11 days when I was told to stop the buserelin and start the progesterone.  I am on two supps per day.  Last time (fresh cycle) I was on the progesterone jabs which hurt like hell and were very inconvenient to administer as I had to go the the GP or HH everyday and I am not near either of them (!) but I felt side effect immediately.  With the supps I never do.  What are your experiences?


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

...and a big welcome to Lilac too    The DR injections are not nice but not too bad.  I find that a bit or arnica cream afterwards keeps any bruising at bay


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Lilac-glad to hear the d/r jabs are going ok. Can I ask what date was your initial consultation with HH? Had mine 3rd feb so trying to gage an average time I will be waiting for my co ordination appt lol

Mackster-Glad you  enjoyed the party. I am feeling ok-ish, still tired and off balance but should get better soon

Looking forward to next weekend as next Sunday I am going to the X Factor concert at wembley


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

P.s. Who would be up for a HH girls meet up one weekend over the next couple of months?


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Helloooo! 

Mack ... glad you had a great party last night hun  for tomorrow x

Lilac ... Welcome to FF hun. I see this was your first post, you've come to a great board, the HH ladies are lovely  Have a look at these other boards too, they will be useful to you at the mo ... 
*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Male factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*PCOS ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will find a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

Kate ... I'm so sorry hunny


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Vickym - as nobody else has replied, YES I would so be up for that!!

Hi Lilac, hope you have fun on here, everyone is lovely and helpful and it really helps to chat to other people doing the same thing you are.

Mackster - well done for staying awake!!

AFM, 10 days to go and no signs of anything either way really.  I'm a bit worried that it won't have time to implant, because I start spotting usually about 3-4 days before AF, so if it implants late it might not be able to IYSWIM.  Should have mentioned it at HH, but totally forgot.  I would love a little window I could look through into my tum and see what's happening, but obviously people aren't designed for a relaxing 2ww!!  I don't feel like I've stopped at all.  We chilled a bit on Friday, but then yesterday ran round like maniacs cleaning the house and the animals and sorting out Dan's birthday party.  Then worked today, so I'm generally exhausted.

Love and babydust to everyone.

xxxx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

WELCOME to Lilac  

May2


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Hazel, not sure what to advise but people do get pregnant that have shorter LP's so I can't see that it would cause a problem, plus if you are on pessaries (I assume you are) that may stop the earlier bleeding?


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Ooh that's a very good point, I hadn't thought of that.  Have just googled it and yes, it maintains your womb lining, so that's my last little worry sorted out.  Phew!

Thanks so much for your help!!

xxxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Hazel - Its too early to be looking for signs!   I had NO signs at all!


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

hi girls

sorry i must be going daft!

what is lp?
iyswim?

i bled after 7 days and it was just as normal af - no heavier or lighter that was one of the things i was going to ask at my review although everyone reacts and responds differently and since i had my bfn - the majority of hh girls have had bfp!! 

xx


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Mackster Hope you have a lovely day tomorrow and hopefully DH's line about dinner being your birthday present is just a disguise for something special.

KDB - Hope that you enjoy Claridge's.  we've been twice only at lunchtime and once for my 30th and my parents 40th wedding anniversary.  Love the place the food is fantastic I'm sure you will have a fantastic time.

Lilac - Welcome to the board hope that you find it useful.

To everyone else hope that things are going well.

Pushoz


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

[fly] Happy Valentines Hammersmith Babes! [/fly]

     

Hello everyone!!! Hope you are all enjoying being pampered for the day Terrible headaches have been back with avengence again today  so have been on the sofa most of it. Lovely DH is making us a nice roast at the moment so not complaining too much  but am TOTALLY bored with headaches now!!!!

IYSWIM  little miss sunshine - think that is 'if you see what I mean'

Hazel - just sent you a pm before catching up on here so may not make too much sense!!! Sounds like you need to be doing some more chilling out!!! Will have words with that Dan !!!! Hope you can stop worrying too much and send lots of  to mabel!!!

Lilac!!! Welcome to FF!! As mackster said.... the more you write on here the more addictive it gets   just so great to have so many people to chat to who know how you are feeling. Well done on the start of DR - feels quite mad to finally start doesn't it. We started DR 2 weeks ago and go for our scan on tues.... fingers crossed we can start stims on thursday 

Gilly - lots of luck for you for tuesday too, bit naive about FET, what sort of protocol do you have to follow 

Mackster - glad the party went well, what lovely things are you planning for tomorrow? Have a great day 

Kdb - loving the sound of claridges, fab deal - is it set or did you need a voucher??

Vicky -  meet up would be lovely 

 everyone else.... dancing on ice is now on and bit addicted to that too!!!

Pepper xxx


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

♥ Mighty Mini ♥ said:


> Hazel - Its too early to be looking for signs!  I had NO signs at all!


I know, I know!! I'm really trying not to read into things, but it's hard. I know there are some people who had no signs, that's what I keep telling myself. Promise!!

Little Miss Sunshine, lp is Luteal Phase, which as you probably know, is the bit between your ovulation and your period.


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hazel-Glad to have been of help

Pepperoni-will be keeping everything crossed for you for tuesday

LMS+Pushoz- 


The only weekend I defintely can't do for a meet at the moment is march 20th/21st as thats when I am away in Magaluf

If you could all let me know what weekends you know you are busy in march/april I can keep a diary of it and try and work out when we are free


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks Pushoz, looking forward to it 

Hi Pepp - no voucher necessary - and you can book online which is very handy:
http://www.gordonramsay.com/claridges/

Yay Mack, 1974 was a good vintage LOL! Glad you had a wonderful party xoxo

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Morning ladies. Just wanted to quickly pop by (as at work) and say thank you all for your lovely messages. Will catch up on all your news later on. 

I got quite drunk on Sat night after our bfn and still have a hangover. That's what not drinking for 6 weeks does I guess! 

I am starting my diet and exercising today as I put on a bit of weght during treatment. 

xx


----------



## kathleenc (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi all, Happy V day, yesterday. 

Like Kate, just popping in as I'm at work. 

Kate - Hope the hangover disappears and we all get some warmer weather to help kick off the health kick. 

Pepper - Headaches are the worst!  I go through phases of having dreadful ones and want to pull my eyes out of the socket! These ideas aren't fertility specific but they sometimes work for me: 1) cold or hot compress (you may have to try it out to see if one works better for you then the other) above eyes and curving over temples - it helps to have a towel you can secure around the back of your head so it is firmly against your temples but not putting too much pressure on them. Plus dark room! 2) this was my grandmothers' remedy and sounds a bit crazy but it works! You need dark room, someone else to help, a clock with 60 seconds. Have the person with you put one hand on your forehead and the other at the back of your neck. They should tell you to envision an old telephone switchboard with lots of wires all crossed over and tangled up. You get 60 seconds to pull out the wires, untangle them and put them back in the switchboard neatly with no crossed wires. The person timing you says start and then lets you know when 60 secs is up. Also, to echo the others.. drink lots of water!

Mackster and KDB - Happy birthdays! I agree 1974 was an excellent year  KDB, enjoy Claridges. How fun.. champagne in the afternoon, then?!?

Mackster, thanks for the referral info. I'd love to catch up one day in the neighborhood. I may be off travel for work for the next two weeks so need to sort out my work calendar and then would be great to plan a coffee or something.


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Mackster - hope you're having a lovely birthday!!

xxxx


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

hi all
i would love to meet up

i playhockey at weekend but the time varies from week yo week 

my folks are descending on 27/28 march so sun is out of running but i'm happy to fit  in with whatyever is good for everyone else

xx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Morning gang,

hope every one is OK.

Pepper -Good luck for scan today.  Sorry to hear the headache is still there. If every thing fails try acupuncture and ring clinic maybe they Will give you something for it   

Mackster and KDB hope the celebrations continue. many happy returns.
kate77   you are allowed to spoil your self a bit

Ceri thanks for the new HOF

pushoz, vickym1984, hazel, Lilac and Mighty Mini    

AFM, had day 5 blood test yesterday, didn't get a call so i am assuming all is well in hormone paradise. had acupuncture yesterday also and was told i have cold womb    Have no idea what that means. Pulse and tongue OK   Any advice ladies


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi May - I am "cold" by definition of TCM (traditional chinese medicine) as well.  If you google "tcm warming foods" you can find some good advice on foods to eat that will help warm you up fro the inside, and foods to avoid.  Important to keep your feet, lower back and your belly / abdomen warm.  At home I have to wear two pairs of thick socks plus ugg boots and my toes still get cold!

Don't drink ice water, at a minimum it should be room temp.  Avoid salads if you can (esp during cold weather) and go for soups - or else accompany a salad with something warm / baked / roasted like a baked potato, or soup, or steamed veges, etc.

I have hot water with lemon and ginger in the mornings first thing, as the ginger is warming.

You'll find lots of ideas online - good luck xoxo


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi Kdb,
Thanks for the reply. nice to know i am not alone in this cold bussiness. I am going to google it now and find out more.
   thanks again
May


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Pepper make sure you drink lots of water as it keeps the headaches at bay. 1-2 litres per day really helps. With FET the process is DR as normal; after two weeks on the Buserelin you have a scan and then told to use HRT patches on your thigh every other day to increase the womb lining.  About two weeks in you have another scan to see how the lining is doing and then you get told when to start on the progesterone. A few days later you thaw the embryos and transfer them  

May like the others have said it is important to keep warm at all times. Eat warming food, wear lovely woolly socks and use a hot water bottle or wheat bag.  The acupuncturist told me this morning that the feet are seen as the doorway to the womb so must be kept warm - think of it as an incubator!

Hello to everyone - big wave.

HH called yesterday to let me know that the 4 embies had defrosted OK and we were on for transfer today.  Went to acupuncture this am and then straight to the HH.  I started drinking too early and by the time they called us in to talk about the embies I was close to bursting!  We had the same embryologist as the other two times (she recognised us!  ) we had a 9 cell good quality, 7 and 6 cell average quality and a 6 cell of poor quality. We went for the best two and glad we thawed all four.  I was in first and was bent over double as I was desperate for the loo!  Anna Carby did the transfer.  DH was looking for the killer heels but she was wearing fishnets with surgergy clogs   She had to let me go to the loo to empty my bladder a bit as I couldn't hold out any longer    Anyway she was able to do it after that.  Like FM says she is excellent at transfer and was calm and talked us through it and made us feel very confident and comfortable. She even asked us to do a blood test on the 1st March despite the nurses outside saying they only do HPT.  I love Anna Carby.  So here I am trying to take it easy and keeping as warm as possible.  Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies - I am PUPO!!


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Gilly-congrats on being PUPO xx

Hi everyone, a bit knackered today, partly with my dizzyness, and return to work, and partly energy being sucked from me as spending a lot of it on my friend who is having marriage troubles at the moment. She kicked him out at lunchtime so I went round there (on half days this week as part of my phased return). She is letting him come back this eve to chat, so I have come home know but am shattered.


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello gang!

Sorry for radio silence.  Storm and I have been hibernating (though we couldn't avoid walking the dogs in the rain today - yuk).

Gilly - congratulations on being PUPO!!!  Brilliant that your embies did so well after the defrosting.  So glad you got lovely Anna C - did you know that she's actually on holiday this week (it's her birthday tomorrow) but came in today because she wanted to look after her patients.  Woman is a goddess!

May - I'm cold too (in Chinese terms - and in real terms!).  Like Gilly says, the feet and ankles are crucial, so keep them really toasty, and hot water bottles are great for the tummy and lower back- particularly when you are stimming as they increase blood flow to the ovaries.  And when you can't be attached to a hot water bottle make sure that you have a long vest/top on to keep your kidneys and lower belly warm.  In general my acupuncturists have taught me over the years to see cold as the great enemy - and as I've got better at keeping myself warm all the time my overall health has improved.

Hazel- hope you're managing to get some rest honey - though Mini is absolutely right you can have a BFP with no symptoms at all I think your pain on Sunday sounds promising - Sunday would be 6DPO for you, which is when implantation can start from.... How are you feeling now?  I knew on 7DPO that something had happened - womb started tingling while I was in Starbucks on High Street Ken!

Pepper - do hope those horrible headaches have gone away.  

Vicky - sounds like you are having an exhausting time.  Hope you can curl up and look after yourself this evening.  I'd love to meet up sometime - not sure when I'm free but I often am, so why don't you suggest two or three options and then we can all let you know which work best for us?

Kate  

And welcome Lilac. You've come to the right place!

AFM we went for our 6 week scan today - pretty early (I am 6 weeks 1 day pregnant today).  And we saw Storm's heartbeat!  It looked wonderfully strong for such a tiny being.  He is 3.4mm long and the gestational sac is 10mm - all so tiny - but Anna said that this was perfectly normal so I'm trying to trust her word and not go googling away to see how big he should be.

It is all very marvellous and amazing.  And morning sickness started yesterday, though nothing too bad - just feeling queasy so far.  Which I'm pleased about since I know it means the hormones are doing their thing...

Lots and lots of love

BlancheRabbit XXX


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Gilly - Woo hooo congrats on being PUPO!     

May - like others have said, use a hot water bottle, put feet in hot water at night and eat warm food. Your acupuncurist can give you a stick which you burn and place near the tum to warm it up. I used mine at night before bed. ALso you acu can use a heat lamp when you have your sessions with them. Ask him/her about it.


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

BR thats fab that you got to see the HB, must make it a bit more real now xx 
will think re dates and put them up later


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

well done BR   Mine was at 6+1 too!


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

BR congratulations on seeing the heart beat, the sizes sound good to me - you must be so proud!
I didn't know about Anna Carby being on leave this week but coming in to look after her patients today.  That woman has gone further up in my estimation now, at this rate if I get a BFP I'm going to have to build her a shrine!  I wonder if she knows she has a fan club   Doesn't she make you believe that anything is possible?


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

We should have a stiletto and fishnet stocking corner with candles around it


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

HA!!!!      

...I saw her sporting fishnets and black leather heeled boots when she came in to get changed before transfer.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

maybe shes a dominatrix in private


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Apparently once, Carby was doing a follow up consult with a FF and partner and she had stockings and suspenders showing and mini skirt and was sitting with no care in the world  

There used to be another lady at HH , a doc competing with Carby in terms of heels height and she was so flirty with the male docs it was stupid. At least Carby is behaving normally. But frankly, I don't think doc Carby needs all this make up and shoe heels and clothes that are a bit too sexy for a day job as a doc  , she looks prettier when doing EC and ET with no make up and flats on. 
Mini, never thought of it but you may have a point , she may be a dominatrix   
Mind you if she has such good results she could be wearing a dressing gown or a John Galliano creation for all I care    

Future Mummy


----------



## Gldon (May 8, 2009)

I don't know about the rest of you but my DH looks forward to seeing Anna Carby.  

BlancheRabbit, Great news about your scan today. How lovely to see storm's heart beating hard, you must be feeling fantastic  

Gilly, Rest up now you're PUPO!   

May, I also had the same problem and used hot water bottles and like Mighty Mini I also used a moxa stick which I got from acupuncture. 

Vicky, I hope you manage to take time to relax  

Pepper, How did today go? Hope the headaches are easing up.  

Hazel, How are you feeling?   

Mackster, Hope you got spoilt yesterday  

Hope everyone else is well  

Afm, I was suppposed to be working from home today but had to pop out for a blood test(thyroid) and felt like I was going to fall asleep at the hospital. When I got home I went for a little lie down and slept for 2 hours!!!!!!As you can imagine I didn't do much today!   Counting down the days til my scan.(monday)


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Mini, nah I just think she likes nice clothes and shoes and can afford it on her salary.  Her dress sense/make up can be a bit over the top when discussing sperm samples   but hey like FM says she gets good results so I'll forgive her anything.  It certainly gives us plenty to giggle over when the going gets tough.


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi everyone.

BR - how amazingly exciting for you!!  I can't imagine how pleased you must be to see a heartbeat!!   

I wish I'd met Anna Carby - I want to see the shoes!!!

AFM, I don't feel any different at all and am pretty negative about the whole thing at the moment.  I think that after having a good few negative tests over the years, I can't imagine seeing anything different on the pee-stick.  Oh well, it's not over till it's over!  We'll see what next week brings.  8 sleeps to go.


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

BlancheRabbit, congratulations on 6 weeks scan. How lovely to see storm's heart beat. do not wory about the size, if the docs saya it is fine then it is fine.

vickym and Gldon -thanks babes, pls find time and rest.

Gilly, rest and enjoy being PUPO

Mighty Miniand Future Mummy  I enjoy reading your post about ANNA    thanks for the infor about cold.

May


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hazel,    , the second part of 2ww is the most difficult. Hang in there   remember, some women have all the symptoms in the world, others have none, and the BFP happens irrespective of how the 2ww was . It is really impossible to say until test date if it has worked or not.
              

BR, excellent news about the scan, you can definitely trust Anna Carby's judgment 

Future Mummy


----------



## lilac1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi all,

Thank you all so much for the very warm welcome!

Wow Dr Carby sounds great - wish we'd seen her for our first consultation appt. She obviously SERIOUSLY LOVES her job!!

BlancheRabbit - many congrats on seeing the heartbeat - must have been such an amazing feeling/sight!

Vicky - the waiting is so frustrating isn't it? I'm actually quite surprised how quickly everything has happened now that i've started but i remember how i used to wait for the postman when i was waiting for the co-ord appt and be disappointed when there wasn't something for me from HH! So here goes my timeline: end of Nov - appt with fertility nurse at St Albans to finish off IVF paperwork referral. 23rd Dec - first consultation. 28th Jan - co-ord appt (got letter about a week before - so 4 weeks after the first appt). So all in all very quick - and i was lucky to only be on CD6 on the co-ord appt so i was able to start on this cycle). Really hope you hear back from them soon - its so much better when you have a date in your head to countdown to!  

Hi to everyone else! Hope all is well...  

AFM - Day 5 of down-regging and seem to have a few side-effects - headaches, very tired, aching breasts, a few mood swings.   Luckily DH is being super-nice to me though! Trying to keep up with the water drinking but i'm finding it quite difficult for some reason when before it was no effort  
And i keep on having dreams (nightmares?!) about the jabs - one where i'd woken up too late, one where i'd completely forgotten to do one and another where i did it but all the buserelin liquid i'd injected leaked out of me    Its obviously on my mind lol!!

Ooh quick question ladies - think i remember the nurse saying the jabs have to be done in the same one hour window each morning is that correct? I have been doing that but just wondering if there is anymore leeway than that? I have an early morning flight next week and was just wondering re injection logistics - airport loos or on the plane!!

May - my acupuncturist also said i'm cold and used a heat lamp over my abdomen which was absolute bliss! I do generally feel the cold very much and try to keep wrapped up, use a hot water bottle at night, thermal vest, leggings, socks etc, eat warming foods and so on. Mind you i have had a couple of hot flushes though with the DR jabs - which is a completely new experience lol!

Ok time for me to go bed - goodnight all and hope you all have wonderful wednesdays!!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Evening all 

Just a quickie to say that it's all good that you are expressing your opinions on Anna being a fertility goddess  but please bear in mind that these boards are public and could _possibly _ be read by clinic staff  It is all very positive reading    which is fab ladies.

BR ... Fantastic news on seeing storms h/b. Strong little chap/chapette you have there 

Hazel ... I agree with FM, no real way of knowing but keep your mind occupied with mind numbing activities! It does help to pass the time, ie suduku, knitting, cross stitch, anything that require concentration!    I hope tomorrow you feel more   

Gldon ... You must've needed that extra little nap, dont worry about it 

Min ... Did you fast forward your ticker?!  

No-one pigged out on pancakes then? Not one passed my lips, was hoping dh would make some (he's the pancake king) but he 'forgot' so will nag him to do them tomorrow, with Syrup and ice cream mmmmmm 

Night all x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Lilac, I like the sound of your time line. Gives me hope that we should get our co ordination appt in March. Really hope my cycle stays 7 weeks then, so a/f is due after appt 

Tomorrow will be 2 weeks gone since last appt, hopefully 2 weeks to go till our letter


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

I had pancakes!!!  Spinach/egg/cheese/nutmeg.  Greasy and delicious.  Much appreciated by DH and our lodger (and the Storm-sprout, I'm sure).

And I've had lots of responses from the BFP thread about embryo sizes at 6 weeks.  Mini - you had a super-sprout at 5mm - the norm seems to be 3mm - phew!

Now I just need to calm myself down again after my day of ridiculous fretting.

Nighty night and sweet dreams everyone

BlancheRabbit XXX


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

BR - I didn't realise you were worried about the size hun. Its fine, as for my super sprout   its now just under average in size so my pratish con told me    but i am 4ft 10 so wouldn;t expect a marrow!! Sprout is on the 10th centile which is the one below average.....i hate that word   But its above the 10th centile line, think the con was having a boring day so decided to wind me up, which he suceeded   MW said size is fine. SO i get 2 more scans out of it!  

So you see a tiddler can grow into an award winning marrow!   Don't forget they grow daily. I think it was helen might be push, but one of them was a week behind in size and now they are fit to burst!!  

Ceri - SOrry for being naughty


----------



## kathleenc (Jan 7, 2010)

hi all, 

BR - so fun to hear about your scan.  Congrats!  I go at 6wks 1 day too, next Weds. I can't wait!

Hazel - hang in there. I felt exactly the same as you about having so many negatives that it is hard to imagine anything else. Trashy TV helped me keep my mind distracted. I was bit useless at work and anything else that required real thinking as i just couldn't keep my mind on. Do whatever makes you feel a bit better. 

We forgot all about pancakes last night and we had even specifically bought batter on the weekend. Will have to get it out tonight. 

Everyone, have a great day.


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

I mentioned FF to AC but didn't get the chance to tell her how highly regarded she is by us all  

Can we get an updated HoF?  I have lost track of all the BFPs!!!


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Noticed last night that my (.Y.) are very veiny - please could someone confirm this is likely to be down to the Cyclogest - it's driving me mad not knowing and I've lost the leaflet from the packet!!!


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hazel honey - it's pretty impossible to know what is the cyclogest and what is a proper symptom!  Cyclogest definitely affects your boobs, but then so does pregnancy...  

Try not to think too much about symptoms.  They can mean everything and nothing, so it's better just to remember that you're PUPO and enjoy it!  

BlancheRabbit XXX


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Relaxed last night with a takeaway, which was lush  

X Factor concert at the weekend (sumday) so looking forward to that


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Evening ladies,

Phew.... what a lot of chatting to catch up with   Lovely to hear that things have been going well for everyone.

BR - can't believe you had your first scan already   those few weeks seem to have gone so quickly, although I am sure for you they have gone slow.... thinking about it they have for me too  

Well scan seemed to go ok yesterday - was relieved not to get Hazels favourite guy   but a lovely lady. Was a bit tricky understanding everything she said but DH and I both agreed she sounded like she was making positive noises rather than negative! Was a bit frustrated then when I got my call in the afternoon and was told that I have to wait till monday to start gonal-f, apparently my lining is still a bit thick. I'm just being impatient though and should just fell relieved that everything else was looking ok!

Most amazingly though DH came into the scan with me and didn't pass out   was slightly shocked when they sat him at the end of the couch..... nice view!!!!! His only comment after was that they need a new aerial for their TV as all he could see was fuzz!!

Can't believe Both Gilly and BR were both there yesterday too - we could of had a mini meet while we waited!! 

Lots of   to everyone else 
Px


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

Hazel, definitely a possible symptom of progesterone to have veiny boobs. I noticed even more with cyclogest that gestone injections. At least it means that you have lots of progesterone in your body


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Little Mrs Sunshine, glad you manage to sort your appointment
may


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi LMS, sorry to hear you had a 'mare re araanging your appt 

Nothing to report here, just looking forward to the weekend


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi guys...

will catch up on the past few days news ina  sec!!

Just wanted to wish KD a HAPPY BIRTHDAY..for yesterday xxxxxxxxxx            

What did you get up to hon?xxx


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

From me too kdb - how was claridges? Hope you had a wonderful time xxx

Macksteroobi - how are you lovely? Thanks for your PM - tried to send one back but yer box is full!!!!   

    
everyone else.... its friday..... woohoo.....its the weekend..... BIGGER WOOHOOOOOOOO!!!!!! Any plans Sofa for me tonight, want to find out who dunnit on enders  

Pepper xxx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Morning all  

Just wanted to pop by and say hi and to let you know that I am off to Devon for a week for a break. Hoping the snow stays away!

Sending tonnes of     to you all.

Speak to you all next week xx


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi Kate - How are you doing? Have been thinking of you lots this week   Devon sounds a lovely idea, hope you get some nice sunshine and no snow   spoil yourself lots and lots 

Pepper xxx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Pepper, so nice to read your post. I am ok thanks. Had a bit of a wobbly day Thurs where I had a cry at work for no apparent reason. I can't wait to get away and relax for a week. Am hoping the surf is good - thank goodness for winter wetsuits!

Good luck for stimms, did you get a Gonal-F pen? They are quite easy to use once you get the hang of it. I bet you can't wait to start now!

xx


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

I did get my gonal-f pens - am so excited about starting to use them.... silly I know!!! See them everytime I open the fridge door  

Not surprised that you still need to have a few good crys, you have been through a really tough time physically and emotionally. I have always thought that a good cry is the best thing at dealing with all the emotions.

Keeping fingers crossed for some good surf and hope the waters not too cold  

We have a week off at the end of march after everything is finished and DH has found a nice place in Bude - hoping spring will def be here by then  

Pxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Happy birthday KDB

Pepperoni-will also be watching eastenders, don't normally but keep up to date with it. Not silly to be excited about starting stimming, its a new stage in your journey x

Kate-enjoy devon

AFM been doing lots of swimming this week to try and shift some of the last lbs till I get to my goal weight. Although I will try and loose a bit more after (thinking of maintaining from start of d/r till result though in case I am in need of a bit extra comfort food?) , I have 3 lbs to my goal weight of 10st 10lbs


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi ladies,
Kate-enjoy devon, try and enjoy yourself hun

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KDB many happy returns to you
pepper how are you hope the headache has improved?
Mackster- Hope you and DH are ok?

Had my first follie scan  since stimming this morning (day 9). I have 10 follies on my left ovary and  nothing on the right. The follies ranges from 12- 15 with one learder at 17mm. Lining is 10.7. EC will be on Wednesday. I am praying all our follies dev into lovely eggs

may


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Not long then May, hope there is lots of juicy eggs in those follies for you xx


----------



## charlie and lola (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi lovelies,

Just signing in to say hello everyone - sorry I have been quiet, just getting over our last BFN... I have been doing some research on Immunity Issues, and I am trying to gather as much information as possible for our next and last treatment at Hammersmith.

I do still read everyone's posts and I am sending everyone PMA and lots of luck for everyone going for treatment and ladies that are already pregnant xx

Enjoy your weekend,

Lots of love ,

Charlie xx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

charlie and lola, Nice to hear that you are feeling a bit better now. it is important you rest and recover before your next treatment. thinking of you   

Thanks Vicky I am praying for the same thing  

Love to every one else

May


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday KDB  

Have a nice week end all,

Future Mummy


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks girls    Claridge's was a fab experience, and we had a tour of the kitchen after the meal  

May, those follies sounds great!  Good luck for EC sweetie!

Hey Pepp, DH and I went to Bude in Easter last year - it was lovely - drove to Wadebridge where we hired bikes and rode to Padstow.  Had pasties for lunch then rode back towards Bodmin but got distracted by a stunning little cafe in the woods and their cream teas... didn't make it to Bodmin!!  It's a really easy ride and a lot of fun!

 

Hi Mack, how are you?

HAve a great weekend everyone, I have so much to do (eeek!) including starting to pack...

xoxo
kd


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi Ladies
Hope you are all well, we had our co-ordination appointment this week yay! start injections mid March on day 21 protocool, have such a needle phobia hope I don't faint DH said he will do some bless.


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Eco-Girly-that was quick! what day did you get the letter in the end, and what day was the appt?


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

HI Vicky
From our 1st appointment it was exactly 1 month till our co-ord appointment, so very lucky and they are starting me a bit earlier than planned, D/R will take place middle of March, have you had your letter yet?

Does anyone know a good acupunturist in Abbotts Langley, Watford, Kings Langley or Hemel area?


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Eco Girly-Sorry, was just wondering, you said last weds (10th) you hadn't had your letter yet, so was just wondering what day you got the letter in the end and what day the appt was? So I can get an idea.

My consultation was on 3rd feb, not got letter yet, but was hoping to get it at the 4 week mark for an appt the following week if yours is anything to go by x


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

I got the letter the following Monday 15th typical hey! I rang to see if they had any cancellations as the date we were offered in March we weren't around and she said we could go this week, couldn't believe our luck! we did have to spend hours filling all the forms in a short notice but was nothing and then when the nurse said I could start D/R after this period I was double chuffed its been a manic week but feel like the ball is rolling now, we collected the meds too so am all ready to go!!

Hope it won't be long for you Vicky, I think you should get your letter by the 3rd March which is 1month from your consultation appoint?


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hiya, thanks for that x what date were you originally offered in march (sorry to be a pain) just wanna work out when we will be going. Although I may ring for a cancellation if necessary as well


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Eco-girl I know a fantastic accupunturist who is in Northwood(used to take me about 20 minutes from Abbots).  She is very very competitively priced and used to work for Zita West in fact she worked on the study that Zita did that proved accu was beneficial for IVF.  I can't sing her praises enough and she actually did extra bits to what is done at Hammy.  I will dig her number out and PM it to you.  I know she not in Hemel or Abbots but I would definately say she is worth a bit of travelling to!

Pushoz


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

arh thanks pushov if you can pm her number that would be great, did you have acupunture whilst D/R or before? any tips on the injections, I really hate needles can you numb the area at all?


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Fab news on your co-ordination appointment eco girly, glad to see that you got your little purple bag of surprises!!   Try not to worry too much about the injections, the first one is a bit daunting but you do get very used to them. I know some people recommend using ice cubes to numb the area before but that can make it harder to get the needle in as the skin is cold so actually warming the area up first will make it easier. If you are really worried you can get special cream to numb the area called Emla cream. This needs to go on 30 mins before and you need special clear plaster things to hold it in place. Boots sell it I think.  

Charlie and Lola - good to hear from you  . Lots and lots of   thinking of you x

May - not long till wednesday..... its is going to be a GOOD day so I am positive there will be lots of eggs for you.... its Hazels OTD so lots and lots of        

kdb - wow not long now till your trip!!!!! How exciting   Your top tips on Bude sound great, DH is a huge pastie fan so won't take too much to persuade him  

Happy sunday to everyone else  
Pepper xxx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi lovely ladies, 
hope every one is having a nice weekend.

Kdb and pepper thanks very much. I was really shocked and happy to get that amount of follie from one ovary, fingers crossed some good eggs will come out of it.

Eco girl- fab news about yur apt. That was nicely done.
Big hug  to ever one else.

Vicky- praying for arrival of your letter

AFM, I will be having my day 12 scan tomorrow to make sure the follies are ready for wednesday.
May


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks May, has only been 2.5 weeks at the moment, but I hate not knowing when something is happening so seems like ages to me.

Am trying to focus on the fact I should have an interview the end of this week (applied for a job on tuesday, agency came back to me fri saying client really liked my CV and is going to arrange an interview for the end of the week)

Pepperoni-Hope your first stimms go well tomorrow x

X Factor concert later


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Vicky, way to go girl!!! I will be praying you get the job
May


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi all
well I am back down to Earth with a bump!!
Back home after a few hectic days at my parents and back to work tomorrow- YUK
When is the best time to arrange the acupuncture for? Anyone got any ideas?
I was going to use the ones at the hospital for easiness at ec and et more than anything else anyone else got any suggestions?
Hope you are all well Charlie/lola have you heard when your review is yet? we are trying to come up with ideas questio ask ourselves
Hi to everyone else and goodluck to those with treatments this week

xx


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Pepperoni thanks for the tips, will look into that cream.  Should be D/R on 17th March, so am digging out my baggy tops as someone told me my tummy could swell.  Am aiming to inject into my thigh anyone tried this area.

Vicky-hope you had fun at the xfactor concert, good luck on your interview where is it?

Hope everyone else has a good week


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

EG-Its at a local accountancy practice. Would be perfect if I get this as would be a step in the right direction career wise finally and they will support me with my ACCA studies


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

hey much better to do tummy - well i found anyway! no pro with needles so so so fine you are none the wiser
good luck i have had to cancel my appointment 3 times now - well rearrange so hoping all goes well xx your tummy will swell but not until near the end!
good luck with your first jab!
xx


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Morning ladies 

Just a quick hello, just needed to share with my HUGE relief that I can finally say I have started stims!!!!
   
      

after 24 days of DR it is great to be moving forwards again. Very pleased to feel like a chicken growing my eggs  

cluck cluck
xxx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Pepper..soooo pleased it has all started!!! Let the games begin!! It is such an exciting time,eh??

Vicks..good luck with job...also hope postie brings you letter today x

LMS..When were you hoping to reschedule for?Hope it all goes to plan x Oh..and I did acu at HH..was great to be so close to them before scans/before ET and after ET..but to be honest-I don't think they that great??So it's a toughie.It all worked fine for me..but I have had better..sorry to confuse matters!!

Way to go EG..I found tummy wayyyy easier..and I had a bit of swelling actually!!

May have PM'd you..KD...how is the packing?Bet you're really upset to be leaving these gorgeous surrounds....personally I am going to jump off my balcony if we have one more crappy day!!!Gahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

My cervix scan went fine on Fri-although waited around for over an hr.and was in and out within 2 mins-so not too sure what was going on?Placenta seems to have moved up which is good!!

Anyhoo..the trek into work begins..booooooo xx Have a nice Mon y'all xx


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Hooray Pepper - so pleased for you, even though you do end up feeling like a battery chicken!!!

2 sleeps to go for me.  I really thought AF was going to show up yesterday, I was really snappy and kept getting cramps, but nothing yet.  In 48 hours I'll know!!!

xxxx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Pepper, Way to go girl    Glad you are on your way now. Dh did tummy for me, less painful me think.

Hazel, 2 more sleeps babes, sending sticky vibes    

Mackster. So please Placenta and cervix are ok.


Just back from the scan, we have 12 matured follicle ready for Ec but because it is all from one ovary they are suspecting OHSS ( another thing to worry about) They have taken blood and will call this afternoon to tell us when to take the trigger injection and also confirm if OHSS. Just praying it is not.
may


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Well done Pepper, stay warm like an incubator!   

Hi May    that they give you the all clear to trigger and go ahead with EC.  Keep up the fluid intake  

Hey Mack... well I've pulled out the suitcase and chucked a few things in there, but far from being packed.  Will prob still be a last minute rush but that's fine    Well done on sorting out the placenta, that's fab news     

xoxo


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pepperoni-Yay re starting stimming!!

Hazel-Am keeping everything crossed for weds for you

May-GL for egg collections

mackster-glad the scan went ok

Nothing to report here, no news on interview date and no letter today, doubt it will be this week anyway, hopefully next week though x


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi ladies,

just a quick update; had a call from clinic to go ahead with the trigger jab this night. Jab free day tomorrow and EC by 12 Pm wednesdday.
Drinking like a fish to wade off OHSS.

Love to every one
may


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Yay thats good May! GL for weds xx


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

May good luck for Wed, Vicky hope your letter comes this week.  Hazel good luck with your test.

Thanks for advice with jabs girls, both my cysts have gone from my scan on Thursday, so thanks for the tips on GI diet.


----------



## Gldon (May 8, 2009)

May, great news! Good luck for wednesday   

Hazel, the last 2 weeks have flown by! I can't believe you only have 2 sleep to go!! Got everything crossed for you   

Pepper, Glad you've started stimming   

Mackster, Glad everythings good  

Afm, Had a scan today and we saw 2 heartbeats!! DH and I are shell shocked but happy and still have another wait as 1 beanie is a little smaller so we have to go back next tuesday to check how they're progressing. Got everything crossed


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

OMG Gldon, how exciting!!!!!!!!!!!  What time was your scan?  I popped in at about 3.30pm to get a copy of my notes and to drop off some mags.  It was verrrrry quiet there.

Eco Girly - congrats about the cysts being gone!  Must be such a relief    

Woo hoo May!    Happy triggering!

Nighty-night to everyone else... feeling a tad  tonight, not really sure why... and missing DH as he's in Germany until Weds night.  Ho hum.

xoxo


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Gldon xxx


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Gldon - congratulations, more HH twins! Good luck for your scan next Tuesday

Mackster - so glad to hear everything is going well.

Well done Pepper  

Good luck for EC on Wednesday May

Keeping everything crossed for you Hazel  

Hope your letter comes soon Vicky, it's awful playing the waiting game.

Big hello's to everyone, TB, FM, Scooter, KDB, Mini, Push, ARoo, Eco Girly, LMS. Apologies to anyone I've missed.

AFM, nothing to report. Have just booked a holiday to the US for June - our monsters will be 18 months and I think I must be crazy going on a 7 hour flight with 2 x 1yr olds. Mackster, I don't envy you your flight to Oz, although I guess your twins will be much younger and less trouble


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

NF - Wow its going so quick........... nearly 18 months!  

Gldon - congrats hun    

May  for wed  

HH is getting some good results which is fabby!


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Gldon-        Hooraa to another HH twins  with next scan

Kdb just doing a jig to cheer you up                              and finally a big 

Hazel, One more sleep hun, you are almost there.   you get the result you deserve  

Pepper, How did first stim jab go. hope you are ok  

NF- your twinnies are so big now. I am sure you will able to cope with them during your flight

Mack and Mini thanks for the warm tots for Wednesday.

I was so bloated last night before my trigger shot that DH almost bundled me to the hospital. I have never been so uncomfortable in my whole life I think. Manage to calm him down by promising we will call clinic first thing this morning. I feel so down this morning, just thinking no egg will be collected or fertilised. is this normal? I think I am loosing my mind    

May


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Aw, thanks May - am feeling better this morning  

Am sure everything will be fine for you, EC and fertilisation - try to stay positive, honeybee - it will help your eggies and prepare your womb


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Sweet May...don't be down lovely girl!!    It's normal to feel like that...I think we all did,just before EC!!!
I think you'll be pleasantly surprised!! What time have they given you for tomorrow?Is DH going with you?
Be prepared to feel lovely after the drugs..     

Also,I was VERY bloated before my EC hon...there are just sooo many follies going nuts in there...xx

KD darlink...loads of    to lift your mood...do something nice tonight whilst DH is away-soak in a bath-watch some dodgy girly telly..or go out for a few cheeky ales (I know I miss popping out for a  natter over a bottle of vino with my besties).Just think..you are about to go HOME....         away from this stinking weather..give your body some well earned baby vibes   and come back and get preggers!!!

GLDON...I am BEYOND EXCITED for you hon      .... NF..we have another recruit!!!   ...You are in for the loveliest pregnancy!! I am so enjoying being preggers with two little people!!Feel very lucky!!

NF...oooohhhhh a trip away..how lovely!!I bet the twinnies will be fine!!I am having difficulties booking our airfares to Oz right now-as you need to know babies names for their tickets..grrrr.And they can't guarantee we will get the basinets!!What will you be doing in the US?

Hazel..I have everything crossed for you..and actually have  VERY good feeling about it!! 

Eco G..so pleased the GI working out for you.I got my DH to jab away for me also...much nicer to act brave and look away whilst they do it..you get some good brownie points from them too...

Vicks..let's go mug the postie..he had better come bearing good news today..grrrrxx

Anyhoooo..had best get back to work..hope everyone has a fantasia day  

LOL

Mackster xxxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

GLDON, wonderful news!   

NF, whereabout in the States are you going? it will be lovely weather in June  

May, lots of    for EC day. 

Have a good day all  

Future Mummy


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Mack ... Grr re flights hun, bet thats slightly frustrating   Whens your next scan? 20 weeks?

May ... Good luck for Ec hun, I'm sure you'll be fine   

Gldon ... Wooohhooo! Seems HH like to breed twins!!   Take it easy  

NF ... OOhh whereabouts in the Us r you going  Have you been before? We've been to a few different states in America, fab place. I'm sure you'll have fun!

Eco Girly ... Fab news on your cysts going hun


----------



## Gldon (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for all your lovely messages.  
DH and I are still blown away by it all. Still keeping grounded but worried about the smaller beanie.      they both stay with us.

May, I felt exactly the same. Good luck for tomorrow   

Kdb, we were there at 10.30am and it was fairly quiet then too! Hope you're feeling better  

Mackster and NF, I soooooo hope all goes well so we can join your club!!!  

Hazel,


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi girls,

We're going to a wedding on Cape Cod so thought we'd make a holiday out of it. We are going to fly into Boston and spend 2 days there and then drive to the Cape. We have rented a house on the beach in Falmouth. Also plan to go off to Martha's Vineyard (aka Amity Island - where Jaws was filmed!) All sand dunes and white picket fences - I can't wait.

Mackster - yes you will need names, have you thought of any? Luckily I booked with BA and have already reserved the sky cots/infant seats. They go up to 2 yrs so at least we won't have them on our knees for the whole 7.5 hours. A 24hr flight would be a nightmare!

Lots of love to you all
NF
x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

May-I bet the reason you are so uncomfrtable is that you got lots of good eggs there just waiting for tomorrow xx

Well, all your vibes worked-I had a voicemail at lunchtime, took me a while to decipher it as it was a bad line, but I rang back, it was Hammersmith calling to let me know they had booked me a co ordination appt for a week thursday, so 4th march, so soon!! So yay! 

Will discuss my irregular cycles with the nurse at the appt and see what she wants to do (wait it out a few weeks or give me provera to bring on a bleed)-I will be on cd28 at the appt date but no sign of ovulation yet so won't be due on for a while yet

Just so excited!!!


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

That's brilliant Vicky


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Way to go vicky-      

Thanks for all the good wishes, it means a lot. personally, i think i am ready to lay these egge    

Good luck to those ECers and ETers.

Hang in there PUPO ladies, not long now

may


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Vicky, wonderful news!    

NF, I used to live in Boston, it is a beautiful city. Cape cod will be wonderful too. the beaches are really nice. 

Future Mummy


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello gang

Sorry for my long radio silence.  This being pregnant business is completely exhausting!  I'm moving around like a geriatric snail....

BUT I just wanted to pop in and say GOOD LUCK and   to lovely May and lovely Hazel.  May - I hope you get a wonderful crop - agree with the others that the bloating is a good sign - I blew up like a balloon and panicked just before my EC! 

Hazel I'm very excited for you.  Hope you manage to get some sleep tonight!  Well done for keeping away from the temptations of early testing... 

And Vicky - so glad that you've got your coordination appointment booked - March is so close!  

Lovely to hear about everyone's holiday plans.  KDB I am SO jealous that you are jetting off so soon.  Hope you have a magical time.  I'm feeling really rough today - have a sore throat on top of the pregnant snailey-ness and still had to walk the dogs in the sleety rain. Yuk.  Can't wait for our holiday - we're off to California for three weeks in April - pretty much as soon as we hit the 14 weeks pg mark (if we get there...).  Need Sun!!!

Otherwise I'm having a bit of a tricky time as DH has just flown off to NYC and my mother is having an operation today and has been in surgery for hours and still hasn't come out (it's only supposed to be a minor thing but I'm worried) and we've just found out that one of our friends has cervical cancer.  

So please cheer me up with some wonderful news tomorrow dear ladies!

Lots of love

BlancheRabbit XXX


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Blanche Rabbit, I am going to blow loads of bubbles your way   I hope you hear about your mum soon. It could very well be that she waited long once downstairs in the pre theatre before going in, and stayed a long time in recovery because staff very busy. 

For your sorethroat I recommend hot milk with manuka honey ( high strength). Or if you don't like milk, maybe hot water one lemon and manuka honey. It really helps.

I am sorry to hear about your friend news  

Future Mummy


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Mmmmm, hot milk!!  I think I'll be having some of that to help me sleep tonight - last one before OTD!!!  I'm really scared about doing it and feel very guilty that I'll disappoint everyone if it doesn't work    .  2ww madness has clearly reached it's pinnacle now.

Not long to go Vicky, you'll be on the bandwagon sooner than you know!!

BR - hoping your mum is OK and just taking her time in recovery, feeling lovely from the drugs.

May2 - hope you get on well with your EC - the sedation is LOVELY!!

Mackster - thanks so much for your positivity, it means so much and really helps.  How mad that you have to sort the names out before they arrive!!  What if the sexes are seen wrongly and you end up with a boy called Julie

Gldon - that's amazing news - well done your embies for both staying!!

Good luck and baby dust to everyone I've missed - I'll be on here first thing to update!!

xxxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hazel-will be keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow. It must be natural to feel like you will be letting people down, but really you won't, but I really hope you get your BFP tomorrow, not for anyone else, but for you xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hazel, lots and lots of   for tomorrow and some bubbles


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

New home this way chatterboxes  ------> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=229333.0


----------

